# February 2018 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in February.

Good luck  

Sharry xx


----------



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hiya, I had a 3 day FET on Friday 19th of Jan. They originally gave me OTD Saturday 3rd of February but changed it to Mon the  5th so that I will be able to speak to someone in the office about the outcome. Just started with mild AF pains so fretting a bit 😬


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi Jato I am 2dp3dt and my test date is 2nd of February. I hate this part as time just seems to standstill.


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey! 

Glad this thread is up now! Im only 2DP 5DT and I'm googling way too much! ha OTD is 5th Feb but have already negotiated with my OH to test on the Sunday, just don't think I could face going back to work on the Monday if the result was negative. 

What are you's doing to keep yourself sane during the longest 2WW?? 

Jato, Ive had weird cramps since yesterday too, sort of like AF but nowhere near as bad putting it down to all the poking and prodding xx


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Wishing on a star, I am also 2dp5dt tho my otd is 2nd Feb.  I spent the 24hours after FET vomiting my guts up, unable to get out of bed due to dizziness. Maybe a bug because no symptoms with FET 1or2 and same medication regime. 

Hope it didn't harm the little thing. Fingers crossed everyone!


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Sticky 

Sounds like one of those awful 24hr bugs - hope you're feeling better now and I sure it wouldn't have done any harm to the embie. Did you have one transferred? 
I wonder why your OTD is sooner than mine??


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

morning

looking to join this thread, I am not officially PUPO yet but hoping for transfer tomorrow or Saturday, my test date will be 7th February - as long as I haven't now jinxed it!!!

stickybeanz - hope you're feeling better?

wishingonastar - I don't blame you for wanting to test a day early so you're not rushing to get ready for work too!

jato - hope AF cramps have gone now?

good luck everyone


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Wishing on a star - Not sure why our days are different either.
I'm at KCH and they always have told me to poas 11 days post transfer. I checked on Tuesday that that was day one.  Only one emby in.  Looking at everyone else's otd serm likes like my tww is considerably shorter. However my bfp after FET1 arrived 7dp5dt bit then I got into a mess of early testing with FET2 so probably best to wait until the weekend eg.3rd although dp is in a different time zone currently -5hours  so maybe I'll do a late night Friday eve...
Jato - cramps could be a good sign - implantation - fingers crossed. 
Pink panther - good luck either tomorrow or sat. Mine was a tad painful this time as my cervix had moved to the right (bad cervix) but the other times it has been super quick and totally easy.


----------



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi all, after cramps have eased off a little but had some very very light coloured discharge today. Sorry, tmi but it's so hard not to analyse every little thing at this stage. I took all of this week off work so been chilling and taking easy with minimal housework and light shopping 😊 I'm definitely having a lazy day today though....
How are you lot passing the time? 
Good luck xxx

Jo


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

My clinic do a blood test 14 days after ec or 11dp3dt so I think maybe it’s depends on how you are testing. 

Jato I’m keeping busy at work!


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Ive taken  time off too, my job is quite stressful so thought it would be for the best. Just beed pottering around, online shopping, going for walks and just started a new boxset! 

How is everyone feeling today? x x


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi Jato, I'm still recovering from this bug so snoozing and watching box sets in bed. Tried to go to work this morning but lasted 30mins. Hoping the chaos of returning to work next week will take mind off tww. Think next week is the tricky one in terms of keeping busy and not seeing too many positive/negative signs/symptoms.
How are you keeping yourself occupied?


----------



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi ladies, I've started watching the handmaid's tale which I'm hooked on. I had no idea of the content, just heard it was a really good series.

I'm back at work next week too, so that should keep my mind occupied. A little worried about the stress that comes along with it but will try not to let it get to me. 

In the mean time, box sets are the way to go 📺 😌

Hope you're all doing well 

Jo xxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Girls my OTD is one week today. I’m going bonkers thinking  about it!!! I’m fine in work and when I’m looking after my LG but when I’m on my own I’m flat out symptom spotting!!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone, nice to meet you all!

I've been on this site a little while as you can see, and have a 3 year old boy.
Single mum with known donor, one IVF egg share cycle. FET resulted in my son, and I had another FET today (last remaining 5 day blast)!

So exciting!!
OTD is 11/2/18


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Good luck broodychick x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi everyone

Had FET today on day 2.  It's my second time.  First time we transferred 3 embryos on Day 5 so obviously I was quite disappointed this time, but the good news is that it's a really good, Grade 1 embryo.  So you never know.  As they always say, it only takes 1.

Now, it's a waiting game, and sending positive vibes to my little embryo.

The only problem is (TMI alert; don't read on if sensitive) I haven't managed a bowel movement since the surgery, and I'm afraid to push it in case I disturb the embryo.

Wishing you all strength for the weeks ahead.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Mochashosh my consultant explains it this way to me it’s like putting a seed into a pot of Jam when the transfer embies to the womb. No matter what you do you can’t push them out or make them fall out so try not to worry!!


----------



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi all, today is my 41st birthday so I'll be celebrating by having a takeaway evening with some of my family. So rock and roll 😄

I'm feeling quite tired today, doesn't help that I wake every morning extremely early needing to pee then can't get back to sleep arrrgh 😩

Hope everyone is good. 
How are you spending your weekend girls?

Jo xx


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Ladies 

Welcome & Congrats on being PUPO Mochashosh and broodychick, the countdown begins. 

Hows the symptom spotting patbaz? Anything standing out? 

Happy Birthday Jato! Takeaway and a bottle of wine is my perfect night! So missing wine right now! think its this weather! 

We've just got back from a shopping trip and lunch, going to spend the rest of the night on the sofa!! 

xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

I had a lovely day out and about with my sisters and I’m now exhausted lol

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend x


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello lovelies

I too am PUPO now, had transfer yesterday of 1 really nice blastocyst! Very excited, wonder if I’ll make it until OTD(7th) as last time I tested 4 days early - opppsss!!!

Hope everyone is ok

Xxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats Pink_panther!
Hope it's a sticky one. xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations pink-panther. I’ve already decided to test early as didn’t make it to its last time. Fingers crossed for us all. I’ve only 5 more sleeps until OTD!!


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Congratulations to Pink Panther.

Been at work all weekend, so now it's time to put my feet up.  Recovering well.  I had egg collection and transfer within 48 hours of one another, so I've been through it somewhat, but I'm recovering well and pacing myself.  No symptoms other than a bit of soreness and horrendous constipation, and I'm feeling quite perky right now.  Testing Wednesday week.  I can definitely wait until then to test.  Waxy wee in a pot is not a fun thing!


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

"Waxy wee in a pot" made me laugh a lot. 
Welcome new peeps.

I'm pretty dozy today (siesta despite getting up at 11am) know it's the tail end of my evil vomiting bug but can't help hoping it's the implanting 3bb. 

Trying hard not to test until otd Friday, hopefully the waxy wee and keeping super busy will deter me. 

Good luck!


----------



## jaxa (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I had my et on sat and my otd is 7th Feb, same as PP(we are also at the same clinic). 

Thought it would be nice to share and all go crazy together. Good luck to everyone, I look forward to hearing good news


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Welcome Jaxa and congrats on being PUPO! 

Im 6DP 5DT and today is the first day I have really struggled! this waiting game is getting the better of me! Im really trying not to overthink things but I cant help it and just have this awful feeling that it hasn't worked. Im so teary and literally just eating through it! sorry for the rant and bit of a downer ;( 

how are you all feeling today? 

xx


----------



## jaxa (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh no wishing on a star!  Sorry to hear you are having a bad day and feel negative. The 2ww is not easy (this is not my first). Are you home today? Can you pop out for a walk? Get stuck into a book maybe? Watch some of your favourite series or a film. Maybe meet up with friends this eve to try and knock a few hours on the head x


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for sharing wishing. Sound words of advice J.

I had a grumpy, stressy eve last night and took a couple of hours to go to sleep and then got worried that my stress/insomnia were wrecking my chances, brought back memories of 2ww with FET2 which was bad like that. 

I am on way home from work having cancelled all plans as still pretty sickly from this bug, and am planning on numbing my mind with numerous episodes of the good wife.  

Worried that I'll start testing tomorrow which feeds the hysteria.


----------



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello ladies, it was my 1st day back to work today after 10 days off. I swore that I wouldn't stress me out but it was beyond my control due to the nature of the job. Need to reassess tomorrow, can't let anything be detrimental to this cycle as it's my very last attempt.... 

Wishingonastar.... Totally sympathise with you, I'm over analysing everything too, hang in there xx

Welcome to the crazy gang jaxa 😜

Waxy wee in a pot..... Haha, took me a while to click mochashosh 

Hope Monday's been OK for everyone else xxx

Jo


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

I caved and tested even though I know it's too early. It was the sore boobs that made me do it. I fear the obsessing will now begin in earnest.


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Morning ladies 

Thanks for your words of encouragement, I woke up feeling much lighter and chipper then I went to the loo... and noticed light pink/brown when I wiped (sorry TMI) Im only 7DP so after a deep google search Im hoping its implantation - has anyone experienced this and had a BFP? 

Sticky - try and hold off if you can but surely sore boobs is a good sign? Are you feeling better now? 

Jato - how you feeling about work today? 

xx


----------



## BellesBabes86 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hiya ladies, would like to join this thread aswel. I’m 3dp5dt (sat 27th jan transfer) 1st icsi cycle. Really don’t know how I feel? Thought I had dull achey feeling, kind of similar to start of AF but that’s subsided since I did a pee. Have had a stuffy nose the past 2 days and sneezing a lot. OTD is 7th feb (day before my birthday). I’m thinking to test on Sunday however. I’m on another thread and the ladies are testing at 6/7dpt and are getting they’re positives, so I think it will be possible to see a line at 8dpt for me. **** scared of the whole thing.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Wishing that sounds like implantation bleed to me huni. Stay strong sweetie xx

Bellesbabes welcome huni and congratulations on being PUPO. The 2ww is def the hardest part of this awful process. There is a thing somewhere on this site that gives you info regarding when it’s best to test. The optimum day is 14 days past ec or 11dp3dt or 9dp5dt. Hope this helps x


----------



## BellesBabes86 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hiya patbaz, definitely the hardest part so far. At least with the stimming and hospital appointments the waiting was never that long. Where are you in the process.
I’m thinking Sunday because I don’t really fancy testing Monday morn before work. Sunday just feels like a nicer day for me and the OH. Also it might soften the blow if it’s a nagative 😒


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

hi ladies

can I join you and try to take my mind off how slowly the days are going by? I had by transfer on the 27th and am now 3dp5dt. I have had cramps ever since transfer and hope it doesn't mean period cramps. hard to say since I have endometriosis and always get either cramps or pelvic pain. 
I was going to wait until 8dp5dt to test but might go for 7dp5dt
how early are you testing?


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Afternoon ladies:
Can I also join you, I’m first IVF (icsi) I am currently 6dp5dt and going insane!! Even though I knew it was ealry I tested yesterday and got a BFN and my gut instinct is telling me it hasn’t  worked this time so getting down!! My 2ww started fine around 2dp I began getting period type aches and pains but my nipples began to tingle and boobs hurting anyway that’s all stopped now apart from the odd few momments of rather  instense period pain and larger boobs! 
How is everyone doing? What are you doing to stay busy??


----------



## BellesBabes86 (Dec 28, 2016)

Lexie your same dates as me. I’m going to test 8dpt which is the Sunday. 
Fairy your not out until period shows, maybe wait for your OTD.
I haven’t really got cramps, more like a dull ache which I sometimes get before AF. Really hoping it is a good sign


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Welcome to everyone!!

I’m 8dp3dt my blood test is booked for Friday but not feeling very hopeful at the minute. Didn’t POAS today because yesterday really got me down. I was so positive about this cycle but I think that I now have to resign myself to the fact that my miracle LG will not have any siblings as this was absolutely my last go!


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Patbaz

What happened yesterday? Sorry if Ive missed something - try and stay positive I know how hard it is but it isn't over yet 

Welcome Lexie, fairylight and Belles 

AFM I am really hopeful that the brown spotting is as you said Patbaz and its implantation, I had agreed with my OH that we will test Sunday that will make me 12DP - purely because I couldn't face rushing around on a Monday morning before work also if I doesn't work I would like at least one day to get my head around it BUT I have a feeling I am going to cave before then! xx


----------



## BellesBabes86 (Dec 28, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. Have you cycled before? Did you get a negative test yday? Try and keep some faith that things could change Hun. If things don’t work out you are still very lucky to have your LG. Was she conceived ivf?


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I'm new and nervous.  Need a little bit of positivity   

I am 6dp2dt with my first icsi cycle with my DH's frozen sperm.  DH passed away from cancer so I am trying to make our dreams come true and have his baby.  Everyone please pray for me. 

I am nervous because of the following:
-2 day transfer (hospital said they already had a leader so wanted to get it back in rather than wait for blast - Im panicking this reduces chances because it was transferred at 2 days rather than 5.  They did say it was excellent quality though with slight fragmentation but that this is normal). 
-My numbers scarily declined. 11 eggs. 8 mature. 5 fertalised. 1 transferred. None to made it to freeze - but they put the leader by far back inside me.  (apparently only 10% make it to freeze).
-I'm panicking because everything resides on this one inside me, none made it to freezer so has the one inside me died also? Or maybe not becuase it's in the best place?
-I have a few side effects but they're probably those horrid vag bullets. Sore and heavy boobs, extreme tiredness, cramps and twinges similar to period. 

My test day is 7th Feb. I'm so scared. 

Thank you for letting me get it all out on here...I don't have my husband to reassure me when I sure need to positivity.

If it's negative I still have some sperm in storage to try again so still hope.  Just want it to be NOW!  I'm also hoping that my chances are good because I'm not having treatment because there's somthing wrong with me, I'm having treatment because he went and died.  

Thank you all
Joy xx


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello Joy

I hear your pain, and hope it won't be too long before you have wonderful news.

I had a 2-day transfer too this time, with a Grade 1 embryo.  It's my second cycle, and this time I was really low going for transfer, because first time out I had 7 embryos fertilize and 4 left on Day 5.  This time only 1 fertilized, and they wanted to put it back quickly.  So, I'm going to tell you what they told me, which is that the best place for an embryo is inside you.  Plus, if it's just one, and it's a super-duper embryo, that might well be better than several which are a bit naff.  You are doing just great.  

I'm also doing ICSI with frozen sperm. My husband is still with us, thank God, but he has a blocked sperm duct so ICSI is our only option.  

Thinking of you, and wishing you and your embryo lots of love and positive thoughts. 

xxx


----------



## sarahd9333 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

I’ve been lurking but had to post when I read that Joy - my 4yo daughter sitting next to me was a 2dt and our only embie in our first cycle using my dh frozen sperm (he has cystic fibrosis gene and no vas deferens) so you have lots of hope : ) good luck. 

AFM I’m 5dp3dt with two not so great graded embies but I’m trying not to let that dominate my thoughts as I’ve read stories of success even with poorer embies. My OTD is 9th Feb which seems really late to me, I’m likely going poas on 5th.... this is our third and final cycle, first one(funded) was obviously successful, second wasn’t, fingers crossed for all of us xx


----------



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi ladies, work still very busy but a little less stressful than yesterday thankfully so gonna persist and take each day at a time.

Symptoms wise, I'm getting headaches, weird dreams, insomnia, back ache, tummy pain and exhaustion..... Could all be due to progesterone pessaries I suppose, so can't analyse too much.

Welcome newbies, Joy - what a brave thing you're doing xxx

Positive vibes to all 

Jo xxx


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Oh thank you so much for your kind replies. I have tears in my eyes reading your supportive comments, I really needed to hear it. 

Thank you so so much. I will keep posting if that’s ok as it’s wonderful to have support from ladies in the same boat. 

Everything is crossed for us all. 
Big love xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi ladies I can’t remember who it was that asked about my LG. I had 8 rounds of ivf before I had her and I know only too well how lucky I am but I was made to be a mummy and knowing that she is the only one I will have makes me very sad but also makes me love her all the more. I am a very lucky lady but it doesn’t make it any easier to know that there will be no more babies for me as this was my final round. I tested yesterday and I know that it was on the early side but I got a bfp at this stage with dd so I have a benchmark. I’m still continuing to take my meds until OTD on Friday but I’m sure that things are over for me. 

Joy you are a very brace woman and I will keep you in my prayers. It takes a very strong woman to do what you’re doing and I’m sure you DH would’ve been a very proud man x


----------



## sarahd9333 (Nov 13, 2006)

Patbaz you too are brave going through so many cycles. I agree with what you’ve said, something that hurts more than anything is my daughter asking if we can have a baby. She’ll be an amazing sister and subsequent cycles since having her have had different emotions attached. There was a book advertised in our clinic about secondary infertility and the different pain it causes. It mentioned on the leaflet something like ‘yes you are lucky to have one child but you shouldn’t have to justify being ‘grateful’ and ‘lucky’.....I’m thinking I need to seek that book out to help me move on if this our final cycle doesn’t work. I hope it’s not over for you yet xx


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Wow. It's amazing hearing all your stories and nice to know there are so many people going through this thing at the same time.  Joy it must be particularly hard for you. 

I'm still recovering from this weird vomiting bug so can't distinguish symptoms such as tiredness from possible pregnancy symptoms, though sore boobs is definitely not part of the bug.  I tested this morning 7dpt and it was bfn. Now have a frer for tomorrow.  Amazing how I can't go past a chemist without shelling out £££s in anxious anticipation and foreboding. 

Fear it has not worked. Dw says since it's a 3 grade rather than 5 it may be a little slower but my last BFP was in the afternoon of the seventh day. Have promised wife and donor that I will not test more than once a day this time and have stuck to that so far.... It is only to protect my sanity.

Exhaustion and grumpiness was massively evident last time,  weird to want to be more grumpy.  Although I remember justifying an enormous row a few years ago with the internal justification that I must be pregnant (turkey baster) and turned out BFN and it was just me being unreasonable -doh!

Anyway here's to sore boobs, mood swings, no booze and hopefully lots of Bfps.


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

I got a BFP with a frer this morning and I didn't even need to squint  to see the line. My 5dayfet was Tuesday a week ago.

Hoping this means Jan/Feb is a particularly sticky month. 

Really happy.  Annoyingly can't tell wife until she wakes up (is middle of night where she is) so you guys are the first to know.  

Now desperately googling preventing miscarriage. Already worked out that if I stay pregnant beyond 11th Feb I will have outlasted my last one.

Good luck everyone, I hope they stick.  The anxiety goes on, but changes in texture - less Schrödinger's cat, more  hypervigilance for every possible pregnancy danger. 

Xxx


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

Congrats stickybeanz! That’s fab! When’s OTD? Although I never made it to mine last time and doubt I will this time either!

I understand it’s scarey too but try and relax, do you have any meditation cds? I found that helped me before

Afm - off work sick today, had start of cold Monday and just feeling bit blurgh and worried could affect chances - even though logical side says it’s fine.

Will do proper message later on laptop xxx


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Morning Ladies 

Joy, you are so brave, thank you for sharing your story I really have everything crossed that this will work for you ( for all of us) 

Welcome newbies I hope the 2ww goes fast! How is everyone feeling today? 

I have been jotting down all my symptoms since transfer date, and last night I was woken busting for the loo and cramps that I thought were AF but this morning nothing just an upset tummy (which I used to get before AF) anyway I caved and decided to do a test and its BFP!!!! I have never ever had a positive test I am literally in shock so happy but in total shock 

Fingers crossed for a sticky and POSITIVE FEB xxxx


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Congrats wishing! 

Pink panther otd is Friday. Don't worry about about sickness affecting chances I was puking for the days following my FET (literally couldn't leave my bed) and doesn't seem to have impacted.  Keep calm and chilled. 

May try meditation, but silent calm is not my forte. currently numbing my mind in eves with multiple episodes of good wife. There are seven seasons and I've not managed to finish season one yet... At the weekend I will start socialising again but still pretty dizzy from my bug and have no energy after work (pregnancy or sickness? How can I tell?)

Fingers crossed for other ladies in waiting xxx


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Congrats to you too Sticky! Not sure how I missed that post!! 

Scary isn't it!!! 
xx


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining! 

I had my one and only embryo transferred on the 27th Jan and I'm slowly sending myself insane with over analysing every little twinge- even though I promised I wouldnt- this is more difficult than I though- and Google is way too accessible!!!

Anyway my OTD is 10th Feb

Hoping I can hold on until then!!! Xxxx


----------



## Fairylight17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sticky and wishing huge congratulations very happy for you both!! It’s reasuring to here positive news!!


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Sticky and wishing a huge congratulations to you both sending you lots of sticky vibes xx


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

Patbaz & Joyb123 - You are so very brave. Reading your stories gives me strength and I wish you the best of luck

Congrats stickybeanz & Wishing0naStar! So happy for you. Do let us know how you get on. 

Welcome Rainbowb

Only day 4 for me! counting the days. 4 more to early testing although I might cave and test on 7dp5dt just for a trial. I have 4 spare tests  No implantation bleeding signs


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello Ladies, 
Congrats on those that have had BFP’s so far. How wonderful. 

I have a quick question, advice needed. My OTD is 7th Feb and they’ve said to do the test first thing in the morning on that first urine. 

My question is, how important is this, that it’s that wee in particular? Because I’m thinking, usually that first wee of the day I’m literally bursting and just run to the loo. Can’t  imagine fumbling for the preg test and worse dealing with all the emotion that follows when you’ve literally just woke up. If it’s positive then obvisouly this will be wonderful but I’m worrying if it’s negative having to deal with all that emotion first thing and on my own. 

What do you think? If it’s better to do it first thing then I will and I will cope (I’ve coped with worse things) but just curious....

Thank you so much x x


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Joy 

Ive always heard and been told the same, however my BFP this morning was on my second wee of the morning. Im the same as you wake up busting and definitely don't have time to faff around and get a test out! 

xx


----------



## BellesBabes86 (Dec 28, 2016)

Massive congrats to stickybean and wishing😁


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Huge congrats to Beans and Wishing!  Wow, wow, wow. 

Just seen a friend's new baby on social media. Finding it hard to be pleased for her.  I know my chances are absolutely teeny, and it's harder and harder to feel pleased for people who don't have to go through what we all do, not to mention that we can't heat the house and my husband goes around in clothes full of holes because of paying for the IVF.  And I've just been saddled with a tax bill that is so huge that I could never make that sort of money in a lifetime, even though I earned barely anything last year.  My husband doesn't work, so I'm the sole breadwinner.  Just having a little rant, because some people get life handed to them on a plate, and it's hard not to feel a little pang of wanting some of that too, on occasion.

Joy, if you feel stressed about testing first thing pee in a jar and test a bit later.  I don't think it goes off.  It may be OK to test with later wee, but you wouldn't want to think you had a negative when it was really a positive, would you?


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Pee in a cup and then do test later!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Mochashosh that sounds harsh about your taxes!
Did you put money away regularly throughout the year? Are you sure all your expenses etc were entered correctly? What a shocker. I am also self employed but thankfully got some money back. I finally did mine on Sunday, in the pub with my little boy.

Sticky vibes to everyone and congrats on those BFPs! xx

Stickybeanz only just read your signature, yoo hoo! What did your wife say? I bet she was over the moon.

I also have a known donor in case you ever want to chat to someone in a similar boat x


----------



## Wish upon a star76 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi, can I join please? 

I had 2 eggs transfeed yesterday, on day 5.  This afternoon I have started with niggling period like cramps (not as bad).  Did anyone else have this? This 2ww is going to be hard! 

Congratulations stickybeanz and wishing on your BFPs. 
X


----------



## lydiadanni (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi ya can I join please? Currently going out of my mind on the 2ww!!

This is my 6th cycle and I'm 6dp5dt on a FET. So you could say i'm a veteran. But I cannot remember symptoms from previous cycles, its weird...you just forget :-/

Today I have terrible period pains, all the pesky symptoms; lower cramps (as bad as they usually are on day 1 of my period) and gurgling tummy like I'm going to get loose bowls (TMI sorry!). I had spotting all day today at work, very dark brown. What a lovely surprise that was in the work toilets  

Got all the feels today, sadness, loneliness, anxious, highly doubtful and just plain....meh. Anyone out there who can relate? Or feeling/felt these cramps and still had BFP? x


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

Wish upon a star76 - I am on 4dp5dt and have had period like cramps ever since transfer day

lydiadanni - it is possible that it's just late implantation. I would say test on day 8 to see what happens then again 2 days later up until your otd


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Mochashosh sounds like you are going through a lot at the moment - I hope it works out for you. One of the things I hate about this ivf thing is resenting other people's baby happiness. Makes you feel heartless and angry at both yourself and them. Find it's easier to send those nasty  vibes to randoms I pass in the street rather than people I love but '******** (not really) friends' are probably the worst as they come with smug photos. Was contemplating on the bus today if I would ever wear a 'baby on board' badge, knowing how it gives me a misery jolt every time I seem them.  I know they are needed but they still make me sad.

Broodychick thanks for heads up about donor chat. Ours was a veritable stranger 4 years ago but years of passing jars of semen between us and *****ing about my imaginary symptoms, then crying over miscarriage has turned into quite a friendship. Who else would you ******** a photo of a blood clot to when you and wife are stuck at a christening in a foreign land bleeding away your baby....?

Gosh this has got very dark.... So happy but also want to be more measured this time so heart is less broken if it doesn't work. 

Can't remember who asked about wife who is five hours behind.  She was super pleased when she woke up although I was at work so couldn't really talk. In the snatched conversation she was happy but trying to make us both a bit more subdued because we are so scared it won't last. 

Symptoms - last time ****** off, knackered, sore boobs. This time latter two. Think the feeling alive again after vomiting so much probably put the ****** off Ness to bed. 

Joy - pee in a cup, jar, specimen bottle - the morning pee is the strongest concentration of HCG. 

Wishing everyone all the best for BFPs and beyond.

Beanz X

Ps I have a 🐁 in my sink.


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your replies about pee’ing in a jar. I think I’m just going to bite the bullet and do the test for real there and then and deal with whatever’s follows. 

Today’s stresses are:
-went out for a meal with friends last night and my skinny jeans were so bloody tight I’m now scared I’ve squashed my uterus!!! Especially as any day now is implantation day. (I think my jeans are tighter either because I’ve been eating more and well, the pessaries are making me bloated or my uterus has grown a bit..... hopefully the latter!
-because of being out I also took my pessaries 2 hours late and now I’m stressing. Took first one at 8am and second one at 10pm. It’s so hard to get them 12 hrs apart. The box just says twice a day, not necessarily 12 hours apart 

I’m convinced my womb area has grown in size, my belly is slightly rounder but you know that section between your hip bones above you’re pant line.... well that is usually flatter and now it curves out ever so slightly. Good sign 

Thank you ladies! Xxx


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Morning 

Hows everyone feeling today? 

Joy, I am using 3 pessaries a day and all I was told was to spread them out during the day, so morning, lunch and evening. Im sure you will be fine. When I have known we are going out I take my pessaries with me would rather that than miss or delay too much. 

Lydia that sounds like implantation to me, I had dark brown spotting D7/D8 - took a test day 8 so I would wait until then if you can. On D8 I was woken up by cramps and also had an upset tummy - fingers crossed this is a positive sign for you. 

Wishupon - congrats on being PUPO!!! Hope it goes quickly for you, I had niggly almost like a faint stitch feeling since the day of my transfer - only really eased off the last couple of days 

xx


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello everyone.  I'm almost at the end of my 2WW.  This is my first round of IVF.  I'm using donor eggs.  Two embryos were implanted on 20 January.  I was told to do a blood test on 3 Feb.  I was okay for the first week, but have been going out of my mind this week!!!  I don't know if I dare do an early test for fear of jinxing it.  Two more days to hold out.  And even if I get a BFP I know it's not exactly safe and dry even at that point.  I'll then be dreading miscarriages.  I feel like I've spent this year in limbo.  

How are you all doing?
x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Morning everyone. I’m kinda having a crap time to be honest. Tomorrow is my OTD and things not looking so good. Tested yesterday on a first response and not even a hint of a line so my blood test is tomorrow. I’m so upset as this was round no10 and my last go. I can’t afford anymore tx and I’m getting too old. Feeling really blue and emotional today. Sorry for the downer. 

Babydust to all x


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

Try not to lose hope patbaz, lot can change overnight with these embryos, I'll keep everything crossed for you! 

Expatmum good luck for your OTD, I'm 5 days into our 2 week wait, looooongest ever week so far!

I keep getting myself confused with my day of transfer as my 3 day embryo was left to grow over night before it was transferred the next day.... I know today I am 5dpt however I'm now confused as to the age of my embryo- would it still be classed as a day 3 embryo even though it was allowed time to thaw and develop overnight? I'm just trying to work out when it might implant, any thoughts ladies??

Xxxx


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Aw Patbaz, am keeping everything crossed for you.  Keep us posted xxx


----------



## BellesBabes86 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello ladies, hope your all doing ok on the whole. This process really is the pits at times. So difficult to keep yourself positive. Reading some of your journeys really does give me strength in the fact women at so resilient. With the biggest of obstacles theres so much courage. Well done ladies. 
I had a little cry last night, couldn’t even tell you why? Had a chat with my mum and she set me off lol. My OH didn’t know what to do with me. Feeling better today. My symptoms seem to have faded off today. Not feeling the tugs and pulls I have felt since transfer. I’m 5dp5dt so really don’t know what to make of this. I’m planning on testing Sunday so we soon shall see🤞🏽
Congrats to all that have achieved their BFP’s.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Bellesbabes, my test day is also Sunday, like a fool I tested today and NADA! Ah well. I wouldn't worry about lack of symptoms Belles, even when I was 8 months with my DS, I used to not feel pregnant at all some days, and needed to look at my bump to believe it! You can get more emotional when you're pg, so that you cried may be a good sign...?

Patbaz - sorry you're feeling negative, wow 10 rounds! At least you have your DD but I know it's not much of a consolation when you really dream of a future with two kids. Don't fret til you know for sure.x

Expatmum, fingers crossed! Donor eggs give an excellent chance, I know quite a few very happy mums of dd babies.x

Babydust to everyone else xox


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi everyone

Joy, don't stress about when to take your cyclogest.  It really doesn't matter if you're a few hours each way according to my clinic.  I would guess that your jeans are tight because the stims make you swell up like a melon, and that doesn't seem to go down afterwards.  And if you would normally get a bit bloated before your period, that can be progesterone, which is what you're taking in your cyclogest.  I wouldn't read anything else into it either way.

Pat, so sorry to hear you are feeling down.  It's such a bugger, this journey.

I've been observing a nephrology clinic all morning, so nothing to eat all day.  I was getting twinges, but not hunger pangs.  I'm hoping that's a good sign but I'm trying to take my own advice and not read too much into it.

Whoever is thinking of testing early - don't.  If you get a negative result it could get you down for no reason.  Personally I find that, in this case only, ignorance is bliss.  I prefer to believe I'm still pregnant than to know I'm not.

Have a lovely day, everyone.  Chicken soup for me, as I'm getting a cold.  Hope this won't affect my chances.

xxx


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Curiosity got the better of me.  I held out until day 12 after transfer and.... BFP!!!  Of course now I'm thinking of miscarriages and will I make it to 12 weeks which given how long 12 days seemed, seems like light years away...  But I hope some good news buoys you up.  I will do the official blood test on Saturday as planned.

Thinking of you all at your various stages xxx


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

expatmum2 congrats! wonderful news


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

Wonderful news expatmum2 congratulations!


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

Just out of curiousity has anyone had days where they dont feel any different. Today I've felt so normal I'm so worried now


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

OMG Expatmum - fantastic news; that's wonderful!


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Rainbow B - I think everyone feels different.  Some people feel nothing at all when they're pregnant, and some people have "symptoms" when they're not.

If you think of how us ladies normally get pregnant, lots people don't know they're pregnant until they miss a period or get morning sickness, which is often a month or more after conception.  You think of all those ladies that don't have a clue many months into their pregnancy (I'm not sure how that's possible, but you do hear of it).  

If you start analysing every symptom or perceived symptom you could drive yourself nuts.


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

You are so right Mochashosh.....if only this process came with a crystal ball.......


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Congratulations expatmum2 it’s lively to see all the good news xx


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

I know, but in some ways it can be better not knowing what's ahead.  Sometimes I get so low at the thought that I may not have a child that I can't be bothered to function.

Myself, I was quite depressed during my first 2ww, with no pregnancy at the end.  This time I'm really quite cheerful.  I'm getting quite a few crampy feelings, but I'm putting that down to constipation.

Make of it what you will.


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Congrats Expatmum 2 xx


----------



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

Wow!  This thread is moving so fast, I can't keep up with it. Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs and chill out to all the ladies with symptom/no symptom stresses.

I'm still keeping busy at work with all the usual worries in the back of my mind. As I sit here typing, I've got a few gripey pains in my tummy, possibly wind/af/constipation..... Who knows. OTD is fast approaching, Monday the 5th. Such a tortuous time.....

Positive vibes to all 

Jo xx


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Patbaz everything crossed for you tomorrow.  Hope it sticks. 

Expatmum2 congratulations. 

Everyone else out there hope you are keeping sane waiting. 

I am now constantly pant checking in case I lose it.  Not that checking would help. 

There should be a better way in this day and age, really! 

Xxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Af has shown up. So very very sad. 

Good luck to you all. I pray that you all get your bfp and have amazing pregnancies x


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh Patbaz I'm absolutely gutted for you and my thoughts are with you tonight.  

I don't feel totally out of the woods either, like you said stickybeanz.  It now has to stick and if the last 12 days felt interminable, the idea of not knowing properly for another 10 weeks is absolute torture.  Before when I felt a twinge I wondered if it was pregnancy, now if I feel a twinge, i'm convinced I'm about to lose it.

Good luck with the wait until Monday Jo.

How is everyone else doing?  Sending you all good vibes xxx


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh Pat, I am so very sorry.  There's nothing we can say to make this better, but I'm thinking of you.  

Take very good care of yourself, and surround yourself with people who care.  Do what you need to do, and we're here to listen if that's what you'd like.

xxx


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Pat, the last bit of your signature made me shed a tear. So sorry. I think we have to give it our best, and accept that's all we can do, but it's soooo hard. Good luck with your recovery. Xxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thank you all so much. I’m signing out of the forum for a while. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Gutted for you Patbaz, take time to recover and be kind to yourself xx


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

hi ladies

I feel horrible today. have had very bad cramps since last night and I fear it's either AF on it's way or another ectopic. I just want to be home in bed. can't wait for this day to finish. I will test on Sunday at 8dp5dt

expatmum2 - I know how you feel. it will be a tough 10 weeks but if you are on progesterone that is an extra safety net that will help you get through to the 2nd trimester. good luck


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear patbaz, this is such a hard process to go through, wishing you well to recover xxx

I am on a real downer today, i've got no symptoms which is so worrying- i feel too normal over the last few days- i'm really losing hope now, i'm 6dp3dt (i think it was 3 day, although it was left to grow overnight before transferrrd so technically it was a 4 day transfer) oh i feel stressed today    

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

I am on progesterone, Lexie, so that's good to hear.  Thank you.

Rainbow, just try and keep yourself busy this weekend and stay in the moment.  It's so hard working out what is normal and not normal in this period so try not to read too much into everything (easier said than done - I know!). 

xxx


----------



## BellesBabes86 (Dec 28, 2016)

So sorry to hear that patbaz. Wishing you well.

Well... I caved and tested this morning (6dp5dt) and got a negative result. Gutted. Wish I didn’t bloody test now. Had a Superdrug own brand early result which measures at 10iu or whatever the measurement is in. Now I’m really doubtful it’s worked. Had planned to test on Sunday but remembered this test under my sink and went for it. 

I know it’s early but so many girls get their positives this early. Do you think I’m still with a chance?


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

BellesBabes86 it's too early. your implantation would have only been complete yesterday and HCG is not present in your urine until about 2 days after that. there is no harm in testing early as long as you are aware of all this and are emotionally prepared for it. Please read this https://www.conceptfertility.co.uk/2017/05/31/what-happens-after-an-embryo-transfer/
I haven't hear of many people getting a BFP on day 6. the earliest I've seen on this forum is day 7 onwards


----------



## BellesBabes86 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks Lexie, could kick myself for doing it. I knew it would be negative. It’s put a bigger cloud of doubt over my head which I didn’t need any encouragement with. Bloody hell. 

Thank goodness it’s Friday. Work is suffering today.


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

Feeling on a real low today, 6dpt and i dont feel no different to my normal self- no back aches no cramps no spotting no nothing no signs of anything other than losing my mind    

My quick question to you lovely ladies- if my little embryo didnt get to implant, would i get any signs? Can you get af before your OTD whilst still continuing with the pessaries

My mind seems to be working overtime today


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Ah, love, it's pants, isn't it.

I'm having a bad day too.

Not got out of my PJs, feeling mega-low, not eaten except prunes, and not had a bowel movement for 2 days.

I know I'm just having a hissy fit, but sometimes being positive and trying to think of witty things to say so that everyone thinks you're having a fab time wears you down.


----------



## Rainbowb (Jan 10, 2012)

Mochashosh i could have written that myself! Heres hoping for some PMA this weekend for us all! Xxx


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

Mochashosh - have you tried mint tea, hot water with lemon, olive oil (one tablespoon or just on salad)?


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Lexie, I only drink mint tea!

I did have some hot water with lemon and honey the other day due to a cold.  Not tried olive oil yet.  I think my next move might be a baked apple; that or dynamite!

My husband is grilling me a piece of fish to make me eat.  I have no appetite, which is unusual for me, as overeating is a huge problem, and why I'm the size of a whale, even when I'm not on meds that make me swell.


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

coffee is always good but that might not be an option although even decaf works for me. I read somewhere that it's actually not the caffeine that gets your bowels moving but something else contained in coffee. I have also read about taking one spoonful of olive oil then drinking 2 cups of hot water with lemon
apples are indeed good for it also and make sure you drink at least 2 liters of water a day
good luck


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Mochashosh how are you feeling today? How is everyone else bearing up? 

I went out last night for first time in two weeks (vomiting bug) and was having a great time at a friend's birthday party when I went to the loo at about midnight, wiped and saw red blood.  Immediately took meds in loo that I had planned to take at home in a relaxed manner.

Convinced the end was nigh made my excuses and left spending Uber journey home on phone to dw in usa to warn her of impending doom. Overnight no further sign (lots of cramps and wind but I did eat tons of rich yummy food) so maybe all ok. 

Teaching teenagers about the ten commandments this morning so hopefully will keep mind distracted.

Have another party tonight and maybe this was a sign to take it easy or maybe it's all over.

X


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Good morning everyone,

@Stickybeanz - could it be implantation? Sounds like a good sign to me?.... keep the faith. Xx

I’m feeling okay, 4 days to go until OTD. I’ve decided I am going to keep super positive and that I feel pregnant. I refuse to believe that ALL these symptoms are pessary related. The extreme tiredness, heavy boobs, feeling a little queasy, headaches and now I’ve had a cold sore breakout which I googled and it said pregnancy is a classic time for breakout due to body being under pressure (haven’t had one in about 5 years). 

I haven’t had any spotting or CM whatsoever, but I know not everyone does so trying not to read into this. 

Just keeping positive. No point being anything other. If my DH was still with us I know he would be keeping me positive, so I’m doing this for the both of us. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone. Magic baby dust to all! 
Joy x


----------



## BellesBabes86 (Dec 28, 2016)

Oh sticky that must have been a worry. Glad your facing today head on. See how you feel for your other party later, listen to your body. Rest if you feel You need it.

They are all positive symptoms joy! I don’t really have much going on. A few twinges here and there but nothing crazy. No spotting or major cramps. More a dull AF type ache which isn’t constant. Nipples a little more sensitive. Headache now gone, 2 dizzy/nausea spells. Really don’t know what to think 🤔


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

Joyb123 - well done on staying positive. will you test early?
BellesBabes86 - will you be testing again?
Mochashosh - hope you are feeling better today

I still have the cramps but not as bad as the other night although they feel like AF is coming. so I decided to test this morning at 7dp5dt thinking it will be a clear BFN but I saw a very faint line, so faint that I discounted it thinking it must be in my head. about 25 minutes later the line was a bit darker but I don't know what to make of this as I think it was too long after testing. so I'm keeping positive and will test again tomorrow and Monday to see if there are any changes. OTD is Thursday at 12 dp5dt


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello
So much has been going on here so sorry if I miss a personal or 2! I have been dipping in and out and trying to stay sane, im 7dp5dt today!  
Lexie – a faint line is still a line and 7dp5dt is really early so levels would be low, I did get a bfp at 7dp5dt last time and was very faint but it continued and now I have a 1 year old to show for it so stay positive, will you test tomorrow? I know what you mean about thinking its all in your head, keeping all crossed
Bellebaes – don’t lose faith just yet, it is early, try and hold out a few more days
Rainbowb – it is easy to other think it and the 2ww drives you mad, I know plenty of people who felt nothing until they knew!
Mochashosh – PJ day is good enjoy it, sometimes we need to just take things slowly, its ok to have a bad day on the 2ww and completely normal
Stickybeanz – you handled that really well, try not to panic it can be really normal, See how you feel ahead of tonight, distraction sometimes good – other times so is feet up and TV
Joy – you are so brave and doing so well, I agree being positive does help, I used the Zita West meditation CD last time and did lots of visualisations, this time bit harder to find time!
All the BFP – congratulations, exciting times
AFM – finally getting over this cold and just going to have a nice quiet family day today and potter, nothing drastic! We have a group dinner out tonight and have a sitter so very excited! I am driving, obviously, but the other half is excited about a few drinks as pretty much hasn’t drunk much for about 4 months now and he misses it! Decided going to test early as OTD is Wednesday and just cant face testing and then going to work after 

Good luck to one and all wishing you all the best on this difficult journey


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi all any results yet? Fingers crossed for everybody! 

I had a FET in 26 jan (single embryo as the clinic did not want to do 2) grade B 

Got pregnant last sept from same batch but it was a blighted ovum as we found out at 6 weeks. Have 2 small polyps that I’m a bit worried about but went ahead anyway (after not having a proper period in Dec and having to cancel!) 

Any similar stories? No symptoms really just cramps probably from meds and a little bit of nausea today, but again could be meds. X


----------



## BellesBabes86 (Dec 28, 2016)

Lexie a line is a line no matter if faint and as pink said it’s early. I’m sure as days goes on that will get darker. Congrats. 

I’m taking it easy today and planning on testing tomorrow. Dependant on result tomorrow I may then wait till OTD (weds 11dpt) Praying I get a positive too🤞🏽


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi everyone thanks for your good wishes.  I'm feeling a lot better, and in fact in general I've been feeling well on this 2ww.

Now, I know my chances are the only slim thing about me.  So slim, in fact, that they can't be seen from sideways on.  But in my first cycle I was getting black discharge at around this time, which meant my lining was breaking down due to no pregnancy.  I've not seen that this time, so I'm taking that as a positive. I haven't had any symptoms other than feeling a bit wobbly and a bit of cramping, but that could all be the meds, and of course the constipation.  I'm keeping the prune industry going single-handed at the moment.

Lexi, bet it's a pregnancy.  That's the 3rd or 4th one in this group.  Awesome!

Take good care over the weekend, everyone.

xx


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Replying to Lexi seen as you asked me a question! No I will not test early!!!! 

To be honest, I’m in awe of those of you that are testing early to be honest! Because I am totally dreading test day, literally terrified. So I cannot imagine doing it early. I’m dreading Wednesday as it is! 

I also don’t see the point in testing early.... why put yourself through that? Because it might not be right as the trigger shot will eaither still be inyour system or if not, you might get a wrong negative. Why put yourself through that additional torture and worry for the remaining days. 

I’m quite enjoying being blissfully unaware as for now I am pregnant until proven otherwise! 

But each to their own! 

Love and hugs to all, and your dear wombs! xxx


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

How are you today sticky?

Lexie - fingers crossed for you.  Have you tried again today?

Has anyone else tested?

Joy - I was determined not to test early and had been told by the clinic to wait until day 14, but I read every article going on it and decided that by day 12 it should get a fairly accurate reading, so I ended up testing early and got a BFP.  I had my blood test yesterday on the official day - hcg levels at 562 which seem at the high end of things on day 14, so now wondering if both embryos took.  I have another blood test tomorrow to see how much the hcg levels have gone up.  Then my first scan on 19 Feb to see if there's one heartbeat or two.  I am exhausted and really really emotional.

Thinking of you all at your various stages xxx


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

I understand expatmum2. Good luck with it all and keep positive. 

Although I should take my own advice today as I don’t feel positive today! Just full of worry. 

Can anyone help.... im confused when my period would be due now? Obviously I don’t want it to appear but I’m not sure when it would be due if it was coming. Tommorrow it is 2 weeks since egg collection and I had a 2 day transfer. So I am currently 13dp2dt. OTD is Wednesday at 16 days. 

Thank you so much xxx


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

Morning how is everyone?

Lexie how is it going?
Monashosh (think spelt wrong) glad you’re positive, 2ww is a drag but positivity does help 
Expatmum2 - how exciting though and not long until 19th, it is emotionally draining this rollercoaster so be gentle with yourself.
Joy - unfortunately I think that’s hard to answer as depends on so much, eg I usually have a long 35 day cycle and we have all been pumped full of drugs so our bodies aren’t doing their usual things right now, I think take everyday without AF as a positive and hang on in there

Afm - I tested today at 8dp5dt (OTD wed as my clinic is 16 days after EC and I know some are 14 days) anyway it was a very clear BFP! I’m going to test on Wednesday and then phone the clinic to book scan in - I can’t believe it ☺

Good luck everyone thinking of you

Xxx


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone else tested? 

I had my FET a week past Friday and tested this morning and got a faint line, just not sure whether the line is really there! 😬


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

That's great news Pinkpanther!

and Louise that sounds promising!  

Joy I used the app Clue on my phone to work out where I was in my cycle and when my period would have been due.  Hope that helps.

fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## BellesBabes86 (Dec 28, 2016)

Morning ladies, congrats to all getting your BFP’s.
Unfortunately I tested this morning and it’s sadly negative. Gutted but kind of expected it (intuition) Boots not open this morning so wasn’t able to get a FRER so used a clear blue (not digital). Want to get a frer (trying to keep the hope alive I think) Deep down I know it’s not going to change😢 OH wants me to wait till OTD on weds to test again.


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks such a faint line tho!! 

I use clue app too though I did get all out of sync after miscarriage as I didn’t have a proper period. 

My friend told me to test again in a week - A WEEK? You’re joking aren’t you!!! 😂😂

Anyone got a strong opinion on how to take cyclogest? My first clinic said rectally but this one insists on vaginally but it’s so messy and I’m back to work tomorrow!!


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Sorry Belles that’s sad and I know how you feel ☹

Test again just in case xx


----------



## BellesBabes86 (Dec 28, 2016)

Such highs and such lows. Had an excellent 5AA embryo but still not good enough. Hoped to see my first positive today. Thankful of Sunday and I can stay hidden away


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Congrats pink panther and Louise. 

Belles babes I'm sorry. If otd is Wednesday it's still quite early. My otd was Friday and I got my first bfp on a frer on Wednesday. Not sure it would have shown on other less sensitive test.  Anyway I find it better to believe the worst so as not to be disappointed...

Pessaries - my clinic says either is fine. Rectally is less icky during day but not great with a dodgy stomach as is all a tad looser than normal. 

AFM had a good day yesterday - trying to take it easy as knackered and nervous.  Slept in afternoon after teaching. Popped into a party for a couple of hours, had a great time. No blood until I got home after midnight, and brownish blood in liner (still really light) and pinkish when wiping. The latter has continued this morning. No gushing but really nervous this is the preamble to losing it.  Sorry this is probably tmi.

Also is this annoying for all of you still on the 2ww?  Is there another  forum on FF for people with Bfps but fears about it sticking?  I'm not good at this, always been a lurker on social media before.

In two minds as to whether to go to epu tomorrow morning. It will be too early for them to see anything (not even a fortnight after 5dfet) but maybe they can tell me if my precautionary extra dose of progesterone pessary is likely to prevent miscarriage or contributing to bleeding by irritating me.  

Nerve wracking times - baking bread. 

Good luck to all still waiting to test...

X


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

congrats pink_panther  and LouiseRW

I tester again today and got the same very faint positive. will retest in 2 days as it took about 5 mins for the line to come up so I still can't be sure. I'm still getting very bad cramps. Do any of you ladies who have had a BFP have bad cramps? Feeling quite down today. I'm on 8dp5dt so guess it's still early but those cramps are really worrying.


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Pretty much the same as you Lexie, cramps and really feel like I’m getting my period. Feels a bit scratchy weirdly but I had that last month too. 
Fingers crossed for you


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum. Currently also in 2ww. My first FET. I suppose to make the test on Tuesday. Not feeling any different during this time and to be honest I just don't think it would work. I got some cramps today and the timing is about right because according to my calculations I should get my period tomorrow. We will see.


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

thank you LouiseRW. this puts me at ease a bit. just waiting for Tuesday morning so I can test again and hope to get a proper BFP this time


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Sorry to hear that BellesBabes, still keeping my fingers crossed that it's just too early to tell right now.

Stickybeanz - hope your discharge doesn't turn out to be anything sinister.  I agree too - is there another thread for those who are now beyond their 2WW?  If you find one, let me know and I'll follow you over there   

Fingers crossed for everyone with their upcoming tests.


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Know how you feel Alice but you never know, they wouldn’t do it if it couldn’t work. Sending positive thoughts! X


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, so amazed to report that I got BFP both on Saturday, as well as Sunday (my OTD). Can't believe it!!

Stickybeanz - there will be a follow-up thread from this one, based on our due dates (I am still friends with ladies I met on here when 2ww with my now 3 year old little boy and we meet up once a year).
  Not to worry, people still waiting to test will hopefully get some encouragement from the good news from the lucky ones.

Lexie and Louise - Cramps and a very faint line at the start are totally normal! I couldn't see my line on Saturday until after I had got up 'properly' around 40 mins after POAS.

Wow Expatmum, another BFP!

Really sorry to read about the negative results too. It is very hard.

It seems a never-ending wait from now til our first scans! My clinic does them at £165 so I think I will find somewhere cheaper. Not sure if the EPU is any help though unless there's an actual worry. x


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Louise, thank you but of course I had to take some pregnancy tests today 🙂 I guess to be ready for the official one. Bad news, not pregnant. I just want to be done with this one and to get ready for the next. I've read some successful stories here about the ICSI but I know that is just a lottery. I still have two embryos in the freezer so I hope that at least one will survive the whole process and if not we will start all over again.


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Yay Broody Chick!!!  Congratulations.

Sorry about your negative Alice. 

Stickybeanz how are you doing?  I had bleeding last night after sex and then a brown discharge in the middle of the night.  I was terrified - thought I was miscarrying.  But the clinic assured me all was okay today and my blood tests were fine, so I'm in another 2WW for a scan now on 19 Feb (and I'm not risking sex again either until that's passed!).

Fingers crossed for you all xxx


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Ladies 

Wow loads going on, cant keep up! 

Im sorry to hear about the negative result Alice & Bellababes keep testing until AF shows it may still be too early , I know how you are feeling and its just awful but please be kind to yourself and give yourself and your body time to heal ready for the next round. 

Congrats Broodchick, pink panther, lexi and louise!!! brilliant news just amazing to see so many BFP's in one thread 

On that note expat Ive totally taken sex off the table for the last two weeks and was thinking about lifting the ban but now you've said that I think he will just have to wait! ha 

Hope your feeling a bit better sticky

So had my blood test today and the result was 2364 which is really high!! but as this is my first ever pregnancy I know nothing about this and am now thinking that both embryos may have taken - Does anyone now if the blood tests are a good indicator of multiples or is everyone different xx


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

I don't have much experience Wishingonastar as this is my first time, but I was at the high end of the range for hcg - 562 on day 14 after transfer, 1226 on day 16 after transfer (It's supposed to double every 48-72 hours).  I too wondered if it was because both embryos had taken.  But apparently there's an overlap between the low end of multiples and the high end of singletons so it's not reliable to go off blood tests as far as I read.  I have a scan in two weeks and I suppose I'll know more then!  What day was your blood test taken on?


----------



## Wishing0naStar (Jul 5, 2016)

Blood test was 13 dp, ive got to wait 3-4 weeks for our early scan which feels like ages away makes the 2ww seem easy!


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Great news Broody chick! 

Sorry about your bfn Alice. 

Wishing on a star your HCG levels seems really good - twins are definitely a possibility. 

EPU were very sweet today but I had begun bleeding quite heavily - even my urine sample was red 

Can't see much on a scan before 5 weeks but had a poke around, and took blood test for HCG (436) have to return for follow up on Wednesday to check if it's up or down - but I'm pretty resigned now. In supervision with my boss today i cried when she asked where I wanted to be in September - had to spill the beans....

So that's probably me over and out but I may lurk a bit to congratulate the new Bfps and commiserate with the rest. 

It's a crazy game this fertility lark. The streets are full of people who've been born, it seemed so easy once...

X


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

Stickybeanz & Alice - so gutter for you. take care of yourselves girls

BroodyChick - congrats

I am very down today. Did another test this morning and I still got that very fain line. I am 10dp5dt. I timed the test this morning and the line showed up between 3 and 5 minutes. I think most tests say don't read after 10 minutes as you may get a fake line from evaporation.But the fact that the line is super fain and took over 3 minutes to appear just makes me think that this is some fluke of the cheap ebay tests. will do another one tomorrow and then OTD is Thursday and we'll see what the clearblue test says. not feeling positive at all today ladies.


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Good morning everyone,

Hope you’re all doing okay on this 2WW emotional torture. 

@Lexie.... sorry you’re having a bad day. I don’t have much advice as I’m newbie, first icsi cycle and never even done a pg test before! But for what it’s worth, a line is a line, even if it’s faint. It’s still early days for you too and the HCG won’t be built up in your system enough just yet to get a strong reading (I think). So hang on in there. 

It’s my OTD TOMORROW! I am cacking it to say the least. I have resisted testing so far, because I am so scared. This tomorrow I will know, and that thought terrifies me. 

But equally, I suppose I just need to know. Plain and simple. And I have just as much chance of it being positive as it being negative. Don’t know how I’ll sleep tonight!! 

Just praying my one little 2 day, 4 cell top grade embie survived to blast and then implanted. 

Have a good day everyone. I will post my result tomorrow whatever the outcome x x


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you stickybeanz.  

Joy - well done for resisting!  That's some real strength of character   Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping for the best.  I got a positive off a 2 day transfer (although they did transfer two - don't know yet if both made it) and I've read some threads on here about positive 2 day transfers, so it can still work!

Lexie I replied to you on the other thread.  Maybe 10dpt is a bit early - I read to wait until 12 day, so don't give up yet!  There's something there, no matter how faint at the moment 

Wishingonastar - that is mega high!!!  Wow.

All okay with me.  No more bleeding.  Just have to wait patiently until my scan on 19 Feb to know more.  I'm not known for waiting patiently though  

Love and hope to you all xxx


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

Joyb123 - well done for being strong and fingers crossed for tomorrow

expatmum2 - that you for your words of encouragement. I feel a bit better now. I guess a fain line is better than nothing and just have to hope I will get a positive on the clearblue on Thursday. not long to go now

Thank you for your support ladies. It's so good to have you to chat to


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you expatmum2, that’s reassuring to know. 

I agree Lexie.... so lovely to have this supportive group to chat to. I don’t know I would have got through this 2WW without it! 

Xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Lexie, I wish I could show you pictures of my tests from Sunday (OTD - super faint line), and today - BIG FAT LINE!!

I have been pregnant 4 times and it's completely normal to get a faint line that grows stronger! Check out my friend's blog please: http://www.ellamentalmama.com/solo-mum-by-choice-attempt-number-six/ Some very clear pix of what you are seeing too. NORMAL xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Praying for you too, JoyB!!
It's so hard not to test early


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

I want to thank you all for the kind words Today was my OTD and it was still negative. I contacted my clinic and they say that I should make another test on Thursday. If it will be negative I have to stop using progesterone. I can get another FET in March since my body needs to recover after the medication. I do my ivf in Iceland and unfortunately we only have one clinic here. They are understaffed and you just need to wait and wait. I feel that my time is running out. How is it in your clinics? Can you have FET performed during weekends?        I want to congratulate all of the girls who got the BFP 🙂 and I have a question to you. Did you do anything different this time and did you notice any difference regarding your previous attempts?


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

BroodyChick thank you for the link and the encouragement. The only other time I've has a BFP was when I was 5 weeks fo I got a dark line then. I think I will get a clearblue to test tomorrow ..maybe a digital so it's unmistakable

AliceIceland - so sorry about your BFP. I don't know anything about FET but March sound pretty good. I know that for fresh cycles they make you wait at least 3 months in the UK and even 6 months if you get it for free on the NHS. It took 6 months for me to start the IVF treatment once I was on the waiting list


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

BroodyChick - did you check again today then?!  when will your first scan be?

Sorry to hear your results Alice.  We used Eugin in Barcelona and our first ever appointment before starting the process was on a Sunday and I had implantation on a Saturday using fresh eggs.  We were using donor eggs though, but it might be worth contacting them just to ask the questions you have as we found them super accommodating and easy to get to (Barcelona is so well served for regular cheap flights and also hotels at the last minute).  Fingers crossed for your future attempts.

Keep us posted tomorrow Joy and Lexie!


----------



## jobob84 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm joining the chat a bit late as I am 10dp5dt on our 4th attempt at ICSI. This time we have gone with DS as my DH has male factor infertility. I am really worried at the moment that it hasn't worked yet again... I tested early on Sunday and it was negative, I know that's early but I'm absolutely convinced it hasn't worked again.. I've had brown spotting since Sunday night and been getting cramps on and off which is pretty much the same as the other 3 failed cycles. I just hope its not game over as we are out of options and funds now. I hope all who are still waiting get your BFPs as we all deserve this so much after everything we have to go through! The only positives this time is that we got 2 early blasts which we have never had before. First 2 cycles were day 2 transfers and weren't promising and our last round we got to 5 days but it hadn't reached blast and wasn't great quality. Each time we have had 2 replaced so a total of 8 over 4 cycles with no joy. The clinic have said its because the male factor as everything else with my reserves, hormone levels etc etc is spot on.


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Keeping fingers crossed for you jobob.  xxx


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

There's still time for it all to change Jobob.  Keep positive, I know easier said than done though.  

Happy thoughts to everyone.  I wish I hadn't have had this week off work as I'm going round the bend, waiting...waiting.....waiting.  

 xx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi guys, I can finally join this thread, had frozen transfer this afternoon. 2 blasts 1 looks very nice and the other is ok too. Hoping this is our turn. We have had a bit of an ordeal over the the last 10 years!!

Test day is next Thursday so not too long to wait xx


----------



## jobob84 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks ladies   any encouragement really helps and stops me losing the plot! When are you due to test? I have 2 more days yet until OTD


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Thankfully I can finally join the 2ww group 😊 hi ladies hope youre all hanging in there okay 😊 I've just been transferred with 1 grade5ab blasto and some on ice. Otd 16th Feb! So a long wait ahead xxx


----------



## jobob84 (Feb 6, 2018)

Good luck with everything MrsB, sounds promising and great to have some frosties as you then have a back-up plan (hopefully you wont need it) unfortunately we've never had any frozen so always been reliant on the 2 transferred each time.


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi Lauren and Mrs B,
Welcome! Fingers crossed for your BFP’s next week!! 

Jobob... my OTD is TOMORROW! Scaaaared. My symptoms this week have all eased off and no longer feel preg. Although I do feel queasy at times, have a cold sore and everything I eat then makes me feel bloated. Hoping all good signs though. 

I’ve never even done a pregnancy test before..... I hope I can hold it in the flow accurately and I’m wondering if lines appear straight away and if so do you still put the cap on and set it aside for a few mins? I’ve heard some people say that the lines appear whilst they’re still pee’ing!! Going to do it first thing, which I’m dreading half asleep and bursting for a wee! 

X


----------



## jobob84 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Joy, 

Wishing you all the luck in the world, after reading your story you deserve this so much! Everything crossed. Which brand of test are you using? normally you put the lid back on the tip and then check after 3 mins but you are not suppose to leave it longer than 10 mins to check the result. If you prefer you can pee into a plastic cup (as an example) and then dip the tip of the test in for 10 seconds. Then check the results as normal.


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you so much Jobob. 
It’s the one the hospital gave me! I definitly will look at it within ten mins. 
I’ve also bought just an asda’s own brand one as a backup to do once I get over the initial shock. (Because if it’s negative I will to triple check it the next day and if it’s positive I want to happily check it again too)!!! 

Everything crossed for you too Hun. That’s great that you got some frozen too. Mine didn’t make it to freezer. But thankfull I have more sperm stored to try again if it doesn’t work. X-x-x


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi job and joy 😊 you must be so excited for your test day tomo joy, sounds like you've had a terrible time of if so I'll keep everything crossed for you 🤞 and just what job said 're. Testing, read over everything before you do it.....
Job I was delighted we had frosties too...out of the 6 that fertilised, 5 made it to day 5 blasto!!! Like you say hopefully we won't need it but peace of mind incase xx


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you Mrs B. I am literally going out my mind. In less than 12 hours I will know. 
I am ready for it.... bring it on because this not knowing is torture. 

I’m feeling like I’m getting AF pains, but not sure. But the thought of it is sending me into a complete tizz. I need a stern talking to. 

Oh I wish I could have a hug from my DH right now. :-(


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Joy the af pains could actually be pregnancy related pains but its in our nature with this journey to assume the worst...try to stay positive and tomo when you wake up you'll know one way or the other if your little embie has made it and I really pray it has 🙂 I'm sure your dh is with you every step of the way even if he's not there physically....all the love in the world to you and your tummy!!! Breathe deep, watch a rubbish programme and message in the morning to let us know...youve done everything you can now xxxxx


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you soooo much. I appreciate that so much. You are right... I need to breathe and try and deal with this last hurdle. 

I’m actually thinking that this AF type pain could be bowel/constipation related. (Sorry tmi, but I tried to go earlier but it didn’t really happen). So maybe that’s what it is. Definitly something going on in my pelvis. 

Thank you for your lovely words and I will post in the morning. Xxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Just want to good luck to Joy and those testing tomo. Looking forward to hearing some good news.
It’s been a long day night all. Lots of baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi Ladies, please may I join. I’ve had embryo transfer yesterday good quality, this is my 2nd round IVF/ICSI. Just trying to keep myself occupied during the lovely 2 WW.

Hi Mrs B, how are you doing?  I’ve followed you over, noticed your test date is before mine we had 5 day blasts. Anyway I’m determined to keep to my OTD, not test early like I did in my last cycle-BFN. 

Joy, I just wanted to wish you all the love and luck for tomorrow, there’s not a single lady on this thread that isn’t rooting for you xxx

Jobo-good luck for test day too Hun xxx
All other ladies good luck with your test days and onwards 2ww xx


----------



## jobob84 (Feb 6, 2018)

Woke up this morning with what I can only describe as a stringy mound of brown/Black blood (sorry) boobs no longer swollen and the first sign of a small amount of red blood so looking like game over for us. Still have to test tomorrow but in my heart i know it’s failed again. Good luck with tests this morning all 🤞🏻


----------



## BellesBabes86 (Dec 28, 2016)

Good morning ladies, OTD today and I’m still testing negative. Strangely feel ok about it, think I had my cry on Sunday and I’m ok and ready to move on. Not planning on taking a long break between cycles. Hoping the clinic can keep the momentum going with me. 
Wishing you all the luck with your journeys girls and hopefully we catch up with each other in the end when we get our lovely babies. All the best ♥


----------



## jobob84 (Feb 6, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Bellesbabes, really admire your positivity and I’m sure you will get your BFP soon. Did you say you had some frozen embies? We don’t have anymore cycles left (this is number 4) so our next options are very daunting as we had hoped things would work with DS but it’s not looking very promising today. All the best x


----------



## BellesBabes86 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks jobob, have to try and remain positive. I’m sorry it hasn’t worked for you with the DS, in fact have you tested again today? Do you know for sure?
Yes we were lucky to also have 3 to freeze so we will be going into a frozen cycle next. Wonder how quick we can do this?
What are you thinking your next step will be? Try again with DS? X


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for all your good thoughts. I am heartbroken to report that I tested this morning and negative. I am 16dp2dt so surely it would have shown up if I was. I resisted testing all along and waited til this morning, but no. The test was one the hospital gave me in a foil packet. My friend thinks I should do a first response one Or is that just getting my hopes up? 

To say I am gutted is an understatement. It’s another blow to our incredibly cruel journey that happened to us. I wanted this for my DH as much as I wanted it for myself. But thankfully, I have more of his sperm in storage and won’t give up. 

I really thought I was pregnant, I did everything to the letter with all the drug taking and looking after myself. And it’s not like I’m having treatment because we have a problem, I’m having treatment because he died. The embryo was top grade but they transferred it 2 days as the others were showing signs of frag. 2 others made it to blast but they didn’t freeze them as said not good enough. So to try again I have to start all over. 

All the symptoms pointed to being pregnant, the queasy feeling, no period yet, heavy boobs, tiredness and cramping. Just can’t believe it. 

Sorry to dump all this sadness here. I am heartbroken. xxx


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Sooz Hi 😁 that's weird about the testing dates, I've just gone with what my clinic told me...assuming they've counted EC as day 1 instead of ET, either way I'm happy enough means less time to wait! 
Job it's not over til it's over, definitely test tomo and you never know, some women bleed in early pregnancy, read that on another thread 🤞
Belle I'm sorry to hear that and like job said impressed with your positivity. Good you have some on ice and hopefully you can get started again soon!! 
Joy I'm so sorry...like sooz said we were all rooting for You!! I agree with your friend though that you could try a first response test just incase as it picks up pregnancy hormone levels that other ones might not. That's good you still have some dh sperm in storage because if needed you can try again when you're ready 🙂 This journey is unbelievably difficult....it's not your fault never think that!! Xxxxx


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

BellesBabes86, jobob84, Joyb123 really sorry to hear your news    

Joyb123 it does sound like your embryos were not very good quality. my advice is to do more research on embryo quality and transfers and speak to your clinic to find out what the problem was. hopefully they can do an analysis of why your embryos did not last and maybe they will change your protocol for next time so that they can get better quality eggs. the more informed you are the better you can question them. If it's the quality of your eggs perhaps you can research more ways to improve that. I think nothing is scientifically proven to really make a difference but some women swear by things such as high protein diet, Omega 3, CoQ10, B vitamins and Zinc. my clinic did advise everyone to have a high protein diet. you can always test again to make sure. no harm in that. I wish you the best of luck with your next cycle  

I tested today using the clearblue digital and got a pregnant 1-2 weeks on it which makes me feel more at ease than the faint lines on the cheapies. OTD is tomorrow. I get really bad AF like pains which scare the hell out of me. might phone the EGU to see if I can go in for a 5 week scan. they said because of my history of ectopic I can phone them directly, no need for GP referral.

hugs to all and good luck to the girls who joined!


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Great news Lexie congrats xxxx


----------



## jobob84 (Feb 6, 2018)

So sorry ladies who have had BFNs. Nothing prepares you for it and I can totally relate as its out fourth cycle now and we have had 3 previous BFN. JoyB you mustn't question yourself or blame yourself in anyway. Unfortunately mother nature can be very cruel and despite everything seeming perfect these things can still fail as it is such a complex process. I am very healthy, no issues with my fertility that they can find, don't smoke, don't drink, exercise regularly etc etc and even using donor sperm hasn't helped but as tempting as it is to blame myself as I need answers all it does is bring you down and destroy your confidence. So keep your head held high, give yourself time to grieve and then try again  xxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

I’m so sorry to hear of the BFN s today, I know completely how you feel. But you just have to pick your self up and focus on the the next round. Normally it’s one period and then you can count from that one. Unless it natural and you can do them sooner.
Great news Lexie xx
Afm tossed and turned all night in bed. Don’t know why but it was a long night. Just chilling in front of the tv today. Will venture out Friday I think. Anyone got any nice ideas for lunch? 
Xxx


----------



## jobob84 (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh and huge congrats Lexie   Exiting times ahead x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Joy, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I also tested negative today.  

It's nothing you have done.  I know we all like to read meaning into things, but the truth is probably that at this stage we're just playing a game of dice.  Medicine has come a long way, but not far enough for us. Please don't beat yourself up; most people don't succeed first time, and you have more sperm left for another go, so take time to grieve, but then pick yourself up and move forwards.  You are incredibly strong, and it's not over yet.  It's not over till the fat lady sings, and I don't sing very often!

This is only my second time, so I have to think about what to do next.  I'm 45 next month, so I can't hang around.  Going for another round fills me with dread, but giving up would literally mean the end of my life, as I have nothing else worth living for.  Perhaps we'll try again with another clinic, because I've never liked my consultant, but I do like his nurse, and I have a lot more to do with her.  Perhaps we'll go abroad because it's cheaper.  Does anyone have experience of doing this, or any advice for us.  It's too soon to make decisions, but I genuinely don't know what to do.

So very happy for the ladies who've achieved pregnancy.  Enjoy this happy time; you've earned it!


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Aw I’m so sorry ladies to hear of all of your bfn news. Life is so unbelievably cruel and unfair at times. I found that after my 1st failed cycle, I became unbelievably angry and emotional, I think I reacted this way as for years I had always ignored the injust that’s completely normal to feel when others around you become pregnant with no apparent difficulty. I think it’s best to just go with the flow with your emotions and allow yourself time to grieve/body to heal. You will know when the time is right to start again. 

Mrs B, my clinic have given me the OTD 4 days after yours! (Its ages away) keep the faith, got a few shabby chic diy furniture to paint keep me occupied xx

Joy, I’m so so sorry. Like Lexie has said, definitely check with the hospital regarding embryo grades and quality and get the feedback from the hospital regarding audit of the cycle xxx

Sending you all much love today ❤😘❤XxxX


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the negative tests. I suppose to check it tomorrow again in case of late implantation but I don't think it will show otherwise. Im actually pretty calm regarding the results because I just didn't think it will work for me in first try. It just would be too easy. I know it happens but the odds are pretty low. Testing early made the final OTD easier on me. I prefer to be more realistic about the outcome than to get my heart broken. Some people say to be positive some say try to be neutral. This whole process is not easy and it's complicated especially regarding the medical part of it. Wishing for the best just like being negative (in my opinion) doesn't have an impact on the results. If it would be that easy everyone could just wish what they want and have the biology on their side. Just like you cannot wish to terminate the pregnancy only by thinking negatively about it same with wanting to get pregnant. What usually helps me is to get ready for the next move and to get into action and of course to give as much as you can next time. There are only few things we can do to possibly  help out and other things are beyond our reach.


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

So sorry to hear about the BFNs and my heart goes out to you all.  Particularly hard for you too, Joy, with no partner to console you through this and also the extra emotional issues tied up to him no longer being here, although I know it's hard no matter what the circumstances.

The fertility game is such a lottery.  You can do everything 'right' and it doesn't work out and then do everything 'wrong' and it works out.  there is no rhyme or reason.  I had an awful year last year - lost my dad very suddenly and had a huge argument with my sister when we were all grieving which caused lots of trouble with my mum too. I felt like I'd lost my whole family overnight.  I'm not at all religious but when my date for implantation came up, it was the same weekend a year on from when dad had died.  I went to the clinic in Barcelona and spent hours after implantation in the Sagrada familia praying and thinking about dad and about the cycle of life and death.  It seems my prayers were answered but I still don't feel out of the woods and still daren't believe 100% that it's happening.


----------



## jobob84 (Feb 6, 2018)

Expatmum2 I have heard a few thing now about a clinic in Barcelona, might be pure coincidence but seem to hear lots of good things if its the same one. I hope you don't mind me asking but was the process fairly easy? Did it involve a lot of travel and cost?


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

we used Clinic Eugin in Barcelona and I have absolutely nothing bad to say against it.  Everyone was very professional, courteous and helpful.  We used donor eggs though (my age and FSH levels meant that they wouldn't try with my own eggs).  Barcelona is really well served with EasyJet and Ryanair flights and airbnb and hotels so none of the travel was ever expensive even though it was booked at quite last minute.  we contacted them at the end of September I think.  they got straight back to us and gave us an appointment for a Sunday in the middle of October which meant we didn't have to take time off work.  We flew in on the Saturday night, had the appointment Sunday morning and flew out again Sunday evening.  Less than 24 hours and the flights and hotel were reasonable prices too.  My partner left a sperm sample at our first appointment so that in case we decided to go ahead, then only I had to travel back.  We liaised from then on by mail and I have to say all my questions were answered immediately at every stage.  We could start injections when it suited us and we delayed by a month to avoid implantation over the Christmas holidays.  Obviously if you're using your own eggs this is where it will diverge.  Because after that, we had to wait for the donor to be ready and we had also decided to use fresh eggs as there were better success rates so we also needed to be available at short notice.  They contacted us on Tuesday 16 January to say they were taking the eggs on Thursday and fertilising on the Friday and implantation would be on Saturday, Sunday or Tuesday.  They confirmed on Friday that it would be Saturday, so I got a flight for Friday night, implantation on Saturday lunchtime, then I flew home.  I would contact them anyway and see if it could work for you according to what your circumstances are.  For us it couldn't have worked any better, but our case might be slightly different.  Where have you used before?


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi all 

I thought it was about time I joined you on this board.  I am 5dp5dt with 1 Blast and we have 2 in the freezer.  I am due to test on Sunday and I am not planning to test before then. 

I am so very sorry to read the updates on this board. I have been following the posts and was wishing you all positive results.  I hope everyone is OK. 

x


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Afternoon Ladies 

Sorry for the BNFs I have tried to read through and catch up with you all. I hope you don't mind me joining so late in the day. I just had my ET today. I recognise a few names on here so hello again. 

Any tips for the wait. My OTD is the 18th. Although we were a day 5 transfer, our embroys did not get to blast. Has anyone else had this and gone on to get a BFP. They put two back and said we have a 35% chance.....


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi newbies. 

Gutted for mochashosh, aliceiceland and joy.  

My bfp is now a bfn. Blood test today showed hcg had gone down to 100 and bleeding heavily into incontinence pads.  Gave supervision today sitting in a notepad for fear of staining the office chair. 

Feeling ok (certainly a lot less tired - pregnancy is a toll on your body) but crying at inopportune moments.

After my blood test tried to arrange an appointment with my clinic to see a doctor when dw gets back. I think a few people have said that planning next cycle is cathartic.

However I found myself confusing the new receptionist as I tried to explain that I was planning to book a scan but my positive test was now a negative so could I have an appointment with the doc for next steps. As she looked baffled I started to cry.  Fortunately the usual receptionist (well known to me after 2+ years at this clinic) took over as I went to the loo to mop myself up.  He sorted it all out with a sympathetic air. How embarrassing!

I have one more on ice from this batch - but with two early miscarriages I can't help but think that there is either something wrong with them or me. 

This journey - sigh! 

I have no useful ivf learning despite feeling like I should have but I can say that home made sourdough bread is really nice and the kneading has been really therapeutic. The only positive thing to come from this debacle.


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for not personal replies but I struggle to remember everyone’s names and then their stories to reply to each. But been following everyone and wishing you all the very best.

Having a horrendous day at today following my BFN this morning. Did a first response test later and that’s negative too. Phoned the clinic and the nurse (who had zero bedside manner) and she said if I haven’t got my period then to test again at the weekend. So do you think there’s is a possibility I could still be preg but it’s not showing? I am 16dp2dt though but period hasn’t showed up. Or am I just clutching at straws. 

I can’t believe how bad I’ve taken it. I’m now thinking that is there something wrong with DH’s sperm because of his illness. (He gave the sample with cancer but pre chemo)? If so, it might never work for us. Or am I reading into this too much and need to accept that not all cycles work first time and a time least I can take try again. 

Thank you for reading,
Heartbroken Joy xx


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Joy, do you take progesterone?


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

HI Aliceiceland,
Yes I’ve been taking progesterone pessaries so logic tells me that they’re delaying my period and not that I actually am preg. I’m clutching at straws. Just utterly devestated. X


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm not a doctor but it might be progesterone. My menstrual cycles are alway 28 days and I should start my period last Monday but it didn't show up. The only drugs that I took this month was a trigger shot and vaginal progesterone. If my test will be still negative tomorrow I will have to stop taking progesterone and I think it's just a matter of time when I will get period.  I'm very sorry about your negative test. In Iceland it's not even possible to have a transfer if one of the partners is dies or even if the couple get divorced. The clinic destroys these embryos. I cant even imagine how hard your journey is.


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Joy, when they did the ICSI, did they have any comments on the quality of your husband's sperm?  They will normally look at motility (how wiggly they are) and morphology (how well-formed they are).  You may be able to check with your clinic for an embryology report.  They will have picked the best ones even if the sample isn't brilliant, but if they didn't have many good ones to choose from they will normally record this.  If not, then the sperm are probably fine.  See if you can check, just to put your mind at rest.

As I said earlier, you've done NOTHING wrong.  Most of us ladies have nothing wrong with us that they can find.  There is nothing at all to feel bad about, other than that this is a cruel, cruel process, which eats us alive.  Just because you sadly weren't successful this time in no way lessens your chances for the next time.

It's the most horrible time, this.  Can you get away for a couple of days?  It might help you to plan your next move.


----------



## jobob84 (Feb 6, 2018)

Unfortunately I also had a BFN this morning but was definitely expecting it over the past few days. That’s cycle number 4, the 8th embryo they have tried to transfer, no BFP once and no Frosties. Think it’s the end of the line for us but I truly wish you all the best on your journeys and I pray you get your magical BFP one day and a little bundle of
Joy. I only joined late on in our process but thanks for the support over the past few days. Expatmum we went to st marys in Manchester for 2 rounds then Manchester Fertility for the last 2. We had much more success with the DS but regardless it still hasn’t worked... I guess there is an option of egg donation but there must be a reason why they are not implanting, they can’t find
Anything but I’m worried we are going to emotionally and financially cripple ourselves if we keep this up and I want to try and find happiness again as the past 4 years have been so rough. Not sure how I’ll do that by giving up my dream but I also don’t want to totally destroy myself in the process of that makes sense. I’ll check out the Barcelona clinic as I have heard great things but we have tried two clinics now xxx


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

So sorry to hear your news Stickybeanz.  Glad to see you found one positive in all this and keeping my fingers crossed that one day you'll have the kind of positive you really really want.

And also jobob, gutted for you too.  Such difficult decisions to make and it's so hard to know what to do.  Thinking of you.

Fingers crossed for all those awaiting OTDs

xxx


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Genuinely feel so sad for everyone who have gotten bfn...like people have said it's a cruel and draining journey!! I hope all you ladies have your wishes realised some time soon ❤
And the ladies yet to test 🤞 xxx


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you Mocaboosh. I will investigate further. I know that they said his sperm was of “exceptional concentration” but I’m not sure of anything else. 

I’m sorry to hear about the other BFN’s too. So very cruel. 

I’m going to leave this thread as it’s only fair, but I wish you all waiting to test all the best. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Before I go, can anyone point me in the right direction of a support thread for those who have experienced a BFN? 

Thank you so much ladies for all your support. 

Joy xxx


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

jobob84 - have you had an endometrial scratch? I heard it helps with implantation

Joyb123 - hope you get some clarification from your clinic about this cycle. they would have dome an analysis on the sperm and should have told you if there were problems.

Stickybeanz so sorry you are having such a rough time. hopefully they can do some more tests to find out what might be causing miscarriages. could be immune system problems or maybe next cycle you can do a pre-implantation genetic screening

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

I am so sorry for the ladies who have gotten a bfn, life is so unbelievably unfair and unjust at times. (Usually for the people that want something most) I hope what ever you decide is the right decision for yourselves, please don’t give up hope, it’s all we have in this IVF journey. Much love to you all 😘xxx


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ladies I have a question for those on you taking cyclogest pessaries....I have a night out on Sat for my bday and usually take my pessary at 9am and 9pm. I'm worried because I'll be out at this time, probably won't be home until around midnight.....do you think I could take the pessary early or late, which is better? Or do it in the toilet when I'm out then go to my seat for the next 20 mins? Xx


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Evening Ladies

MrsB I would take it with me. 

Would you ladies take aspirin whilst PUPO? I've not been told to, but my friend did and was surprised I hadn't due to previous MCs.


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Mrs B, 
I personally would take them when I got home. Only reason being the hospital told me to take them at bedtime, so you’re resting. (Sorry I’m not much help) 
I’m not taking cyclogest pessaries so I don’t need to take twice a day, I’m taking Utrogestan once Daily. I didn’t think other ladies would be taking them twice daily. (Once a day is bad enough!) 😃xxx

Happy birthday Mrs B for tomorrow-enjoy your night out. x

LXP-I wasn’t told to take any aspirin, only paracetamol for pain relief, no ibuprofen based medication x


----------



## jobob84 (Feb 6, 2018)

Lexie, no we’ve never been offered a scratch before but I’m not sure why as I’ve checked and our clinic do offer them. Only thing I can think is that I have had mild OHSS every single cycle as I respond quite strongly to treatment, I guess it could be a factor but who knows..


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi MrsB, I take the pessaries twice a day.  My clinic actually said it wasn't necessary to take them exactly spaced apart, so although I try to, I've been pretty flexible about them.  I find them quite hard to put in in toilet cubicles - find it easier to get them higher up if I'm lying down and also it gets a bit gooey down there immediately after, so if I've had a night out, I tend to take them when I get back rather than before going out.  I was out this evening, so whilst I usually take mine at 7am and 7pm, tonight it was 9pm and the clinic assured me that would be just fine.  Hope that helps you x


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Thankyou so much for the advice Ladies! Expatmum thats really reassuring! Think I'll just take it when I get home then, should be around midnight so only a few hours later than normal....the things us ladies have to worry about!!   
Sooz my clinic never gave me an option for once a day or I'd have definitely taken it   and thankyou for the bday wishes xxx


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey ladies 

Quick question I am using pessies three times a day using an applicator. There is always some residue in the applicator. Is this an issue or just the wax?


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

I do it with my finger so can't say (which I had an applicator!).  But every time I go to the toilet, there's so much debris comes out I do wonder how much actually stays in my system   Apologies if that's too much tmi!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Me too with my finger. And yes I get it come out too. It absorbs as it melts. 
How is everyone feeling today xx


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Lxp clinic told me not to worry about the residue. They said that little pellet expands so much when inserted that what actually comes out is miniscule! 

I've been feeling okay up til now....7 days til otd but today I feel worried it hasn't worked and like a week is a lifetime away!!!!! Going to keep busy xxx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi LXP, I just assume it would be the wax, as the pessaries tend to break down/absorb once inserted. Poor you-three times a day! 

I must be a fortunate one-with once a day pessaries (x3) with three applicators each time. Utrogestan seem to have a shiny coating, assume it’s broken down once absorbed, I know it’s a bit messy/distinct smelling (sorry tmi)

Lauren, ExpatMum, Mrs B-how are you all? I’m trying to keep busy today, don’t go back to work til next week, I’ve been awake early hours with some cramping pains up my left hand side, never had that before. I actually thought it was AF, phew no sign, just trying to take things in my stride x


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi ladies

regarding the pessaries I take mine through the back door  It's so much better - no mess and no need to lie down afterwards.

LXP - I think the research on low dose asprin is non conclusive. it seems to help more with implantation rather than to prevent miscarriage. If it was really proven to help prevent miscarriages I'm guessing all pregnant women would be on it. It's definitely worth bringing it up with your clinic or your GP though to see what they advise but I don't think you should be taking it without consulting a medical professional first. if you do speak to hem about it let us know what they say. here's some articles I found:
https://www.verywellfamily.com/low-dose-aspirin-and-miscarriages-2371795
https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/aspirin-does-not-prevent-pregnancy-loss-nih-study-finds


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Sooz I'm off work until wed and not sure now if that's a good thing! Driving myself nuts but like you trying to take everything in my stride and not overanalyse.....so hard though!! 1 week til otd and just worried it hasn't worked but guessing that's normal.....is it next Fri yet?! Xxx


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you ladies I will avoid it for now, as my consultant has said not to take it. 

Thank you also for the advice on the messy pessary! 

MrsB your OTD is two days before mine - are you going to test early or be good? I have told my hubby I will wait but next Sunday feels like a life time away!


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi all 

I hope everyone is OK. 

I have two days to go until OTD, it's still tough going.  How on earth do you try to prepare for the worst, whilst hoping for the best?!?  I've given up symptom stopping because I have no flippin' idea what's going on.  I just know that each trip to the toilet is getting more nerve racking as OTD gets closer. But, I'm surviving   I think I'm more scared of how I'm going to react than anything else.  

It's good to know that I'm not the only one going a bit loopy    Although, I think I've gone past it now.  

I hope everyone is keeping busy and managing to leave google alone.

OH and I are having a day out tomorrow, we're being tourists in our own town to keep distracted and we have plans for Sunday afternoon anyway which I hope work out OK.  

MrsB - Happy Birthday, I hope you have a great night tomorrow.  I can't imagine a better distraction than a Birthday and lets hope your best present arrives next week  

x


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Lxp I'm not sure tbh...I sway between testing 2 days early (14th) because wed seems a lot closer or just leaving it til Fri because I'd be gutted if it said negative but it's positive on the Fri if that makes sense   really not sure but telling myself I'll test wed to get me through it but if I can hold out I will....what about You? 
Polly thankyou for the bday wishes   reading your post almost exactly mirrored my thoughts, really trying not to read into every tiny twinge but staying off Google is unlikely for me although no good can come of it of course!!! 2 days to go is very exciting...you're almost there xxxxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I too am symptom watching and only 3dp5dt, I’m just very tired that’s all can say got now. Bit early for symptoms though I think. First day out today. Bit of accupuncture today which was nice. 
Been to the cobblers too!! Exciting life. Just finished my Netflix Van Helsing very gory just got to wait another year for the next one I think... 
I just realized that the day of my transfer last year was exactly the same as this year bit weird xxx


----------



## Beth1980 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all, 
Can I join please I had a natural frozen transfer yesterday and i’m already aware of every little twinge! I have had cramping on and off so not sure what to make of that. Hoping the time goes quick for you all I will probably rest early as I’m very impatient but will try and hold out. I tested at 7 days after a 5 day transfer last time so hopefully i’ll last a bit longer.


----------



## Butterfly1976 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi Ladies

Mind if I join you all? I'm 4 days past 5dt and already had enough of the 2WW. Just wish I could fast forward to the 18th which is OTD but looks like we all have to follow the slow road, which seems so long!

I'm having period like pains but was having them before transfer so trying not to read anything in to it. I often get them at all times of my cycle anyway as I have suspected IBS so just another thing to drive me nuts  

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Beth1980, best of luck!
My son was also a FET and I am currently pregnant after second FET, both times I felt it early too. FIngers crossed!x


So Sorry Stickybeanz and Joy and all the other BFN's and early miscarriages.

Joy I hope you don't mind me asking, but is there any kind of support for someone in your situation, other than friends and family? I am a member of several large networks of solo mums trying with donor sperm/known donors or co-parents, but I hope that you also have some others you can talk to who have gone through something similar after the death of their partner. The DCN would be another obvious support network to join for a woman trying on her own, but they work for parents of donor conceived kids rather than a mum with a husband who is deceased. Some of their advice could still be useful, I don't really know. Personally I found the miscarriage forum here on FF very supportive too, it's yet another thing you're grieving and I am sorry for your losses xxx


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Happy birthday Mrs B. I hope you get the best present on Friday! Try and be strong and wait. I'm only going to be able to be strong as my hubby has made me promise to wait.......

Welcome butterfly, Beth and Lauren when are your otd?


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Welcome Beth, Lauren and Butterfly. Hope the 2ww goes quickly for all of you, when’s you OTD. 

Polly-not long now sending positive thoughts and hugs yor way. 

Mrs B, Lexie, LXF we’re halfway (over halfway) we can do this (trying to stay positive) I feel like my body is playing tricks with me, hour by hour I change my mind thinking, I’m BFP/BFN it’s hard, never thought I’d say this but Work will be a good distraction until OTD-18th. Still can’t believe I’ve got a 5dt on same day Mrs B they’re making me wait an extra 2 days! 🙈 I’m not testing early this time, I tested a day earlier last cycle, for me it was an extra day to get angry and upset, don’t want to put myself through it all again. 

Can I ask ladies have you told many people of your cycles? 
This one I haven’t last time I told all our friends/family who were supportive but I got so many messages when it didn’t work felt obligied to keep breaking bad news, in the end hubby txt everyone as I couldn’t do it!  

Good luck ladies, much love xxxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi sooze I have told everyone work and close friends, I use it as a tool for my healing as talking about it is the best way of getting over it and dealing with it, this is my 9th go!!

My OTD is Thursday 15th so not long at all now. 

Going out for lunch today which will be good can’t wait xx


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Sooze I'm with you. I had a 5 day transfer  (albeit they hadn't got to blast) and my test day is the 18th. 

I've told my best friend as she had her son through IVF one other friend, my secretary and boss. We have also decided to tell both sets of parents. 

Lauren I agree it helps me cope by talking about it. My hubby is so supportive and excited but I don't want him to realise quite how neurotic I am  

Enjoy you lunch out x


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi lauren and LXP you’re both right really, best to keep all your support networks. I don’t know why but this cycle  DH and I decided to do it on our own this way, it was easily at first as the times going on it’s proving a bit harder, I’ve only told my manager and my best friend (who 7 months pregnant) that’s tough as She’s been amazing I don’t want to put anything on her either. 

Keep thinking that if it’s a BFP-that will be a lovely surprise, but it’s a bfn, it’ll be a double blow for everyone. So hard this IVF malarkey at times x 
Hope you have a lovely lunch out today, I’m doing some much needed de-cluttering using 2ww to get jobs done I’ve been putting off. Decluttering good for the mind and soul xx


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome folks and thanks lxp for the bday wishes  
Sooz I've told my family/friends and work just because of the nature of my job...funnily enough another person in work was at the same clinic as me, 2 weeks ahead of me, same grade of transfer and just got a bfp, so found it very supportive! Most people don't really get what you're going through but at least they're trying and my boss was great with time off  it's weird how your test date is 2 days after mine...I was transferred a grade 5ab blasto, so already hatching but don't know if that makes a difference. My EC date was 1st Feb so assumed it was to do with that, not sure but you're right, I've only another 6 days to go!! Can't wait!!! Xxx


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Reply to @broodychick 

Sorry for the delay in replying to your message. I stopped looking at this thread but popped on today to see how everyone is doing. 

Thank you so much for your kind suggestions about support groups. Other than my family and friends and do not have any support groups for this. And I’m not sure where to find them. What is the DCN you mentioned? I belong to a support group for widows but they’re not necessarily trying for babies with DH sperm. My situation is indeed rare. 

I would be very grateful to hear about anything groups that you think might help. I know they might not be for deceased partners but certainly single mums would be helpful. 

I’m so stressed out about mine, purely because I don’t be have an unlimited supply of sperm. I have what I have. We have what we have. We have 9 pots left (this first attempt they only needed to use one pot/straw). But I’m beating myself up over the fact that what if there wasn’t something wrong with his sperm and therefore all the other 9 pots will be the same. And no chance of getting any more. Obvs. 

Thank you for asking and thank you for reading. 

Good luck to everyone else still in the 2WW. I’m going for round 2 in April. Xxx


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Sorry for typos, silly auto correct. That should have said “what if there was something wrong with his sperm and all the pots will therefore be the same”... x


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

hi ladies 

it's not good news from me unfortunately. my cramps have intensified and I took another test this morning which was negative so I think it's a chemical pregnancy for me. will test again next week but have lost all hope now. DH doesn't believe me and keeps trying to get me to be positive but you just know when your body is trying to tell you something, the way I knew when I had the ectopic. gutted.


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi Joy, nice of you to pop back, glad you’re already thinking ahead to April. I wish you nothing but love and luck for the next round. Like you said whilst there is vials of DH sperm you have hope to continue to move forward xxxx 

LXP we’re the same OTD, I had a 5 day transfer/good blasto, on the 5th Feb, it’s a long time to wait, half way there tomorrow! X

Mrs B, I’m not sure whilst we are 2 days apart maybe because your embie was hatching-OTD will soon be here! x

Aw Lexie, please don’t give up hope until your OTD, I know it’s awful as your go through every twinge, cramp and ache, but please do rule yourself out. I’ve read that the cramps can indicate implantation, it could be positive and that you’ve tested too early. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Butterfly1976 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi Ladies

Joy - You are so brave to be doing this on your own, DH must be really proud of you. Glad that you are looking ahead to your next cycle and April will be here before you know it x

Sooz and LXP - we have the same OTD 18th Feb! I had 2 day 5 blasts transferred on 5th Feb so same as you Sooz, you're right it seems like a really long time to wait!

Lexie - really hope that test was wrong, they can be when you test early as your hormones go up and down a lot in the early days. When is your OTD? 

Love to all you brave ladies on this difficult journey xx


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

hi girls. I think perhaps some of you are not familiar with what a chemical pregnancy is. it is an early miscarriage meaning you have had a BFP on your OTD which turns into a BFN later on. my OTD was on Thursday and I had a BFP then and the day before but had lots of nasty cramping and decided to test again today and now it's a BFN


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Lexie I can only imagine that's so much worse than just getting a bfn straight away   really sorry to hear your bad news xxxx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi Butterfly-roll on the OTD-18th x

Lexie, I’m really sorry, this is so unfair, sending you lots of love xx


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Ladies, 

Would love to join in! Sorry for those that have had sad news. Joy’s story is heart breaking but inspiring. 

First timer ICSI, so no idea what to expect during this whole process. Had ET today.. hatching blastso 5b/c which I’m not entirely sure what it means. And 4b/c put on ice. others didn’t get to blasto... I don’t know if as NHS they wouldn’t let them continue, as I know some have. All feels very surreal that I am now PUPO. 🤗

Literally haven’t moved from the sofa all day! Back in work Wed so glad to have a few days off to rest. Very grumpy oh as he hates been inactive, but I’ve put a ban on his DIY today (we’re slowly house renovating) as didn’t want noise or mess.

Can I ask.. have and if you done the pineapple core thing? Anyone else eating anything odd? 

Congrats to all the BFPs and sending sticky thoughts xx


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome welshone nice to see you in here Mrs PUPO! What's the pineapple core thing?!?! 

Just wanted to check if anyone else is super angry? I have been flying off the handle at the smallest things since yesterday! 

One week tomorrow cannot come soon enough!!!


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Evening guys. I’m sorry to hear this Lexie this journey is very cruel. 

Welcome welshone and being pupo, all the clinics grade differently the fact that it’s a blast is good. 
No funny eating just trying to get my 5 a day and not eat sweets I love sweets!!! My advise is eat as you were pregnant that’s all. 

Asf - I am extremely tired still 

Xxxx


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks Lauren and LXP.

There is a bit of an old wives tale that if eating the core of a pineapple for 5 days after ovulation will help with implantation. It’s not going to harm is it.. so I may as well have a go.

Also i was drinking pomegranate juice concentrate from H&B whilst stimming to thicken the lining. Should I carry on do you think?

Re angriness..had a huge row with OH night before ET (over DIY of all things!) but I think just stress for me. Did you try those Chel Hamilton Meditations? Once you get over her annoying voice it’s pretty good xx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Welcome Welshone. Congrats on being PUPO.

I’ve heard of the pineapple core thing, being good for implantation, I have drank pure pineapple juice for at least 5 days following et. Haven’t drank anymore, Brazil nuts are supposed to be good too, Rich in protein.
I’ve not heard of Shel Hamilton, but I have listened to Zita West meditations specifically 2ww, get it free on iTunes.

Lauren I hope your tiredness is a positive sign. X

Hope you enjoyed your birthday night out Mrs B? The end is in sight  

LXP and Butterfly- today we are half way through 2ww! Yippee!  

Hope you have a lovely day ladies. X


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Excited and scared that this time in a week we will know!!!  

I haven't tried her yet, I'm continuing with the mindful ivf but did have to pay for it. If your looking just go for the 2ww one the 1.99 one is literally for ET!

AFM I have discomfort on my lower right abdomen and sore nipples but guessing this could be the drugs. I'm now 4dpt. 

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi folks and welcome Welshone   had a lovely bday night out, decided just to do my pessary when I was out so that I was sticking to the 12 hour gap, wasn't too bad actually  

So last night I had terrible lower back pain, that's the first time so not to do with pessaries but other than that I've had the usual heavy boobs and some light cramping. Haven't found myself too emotional or falling out with dh, which is a first so maybe a symptom after all  
Only 5 days til otd!!!! Hope all you ladies are doing okay xxxx


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello ladies 

Lexie - I am sorry to read your update, do take care.  It is so unfair  

MrsB - glad you had a good night last night.  

Everyone is doing very well, it's a crazy time that's for sure. I really wasn't expecting the 2ww to be as tough as it was!

Today was my OTD and I got my two lines which I can't quite believe.  I know we have a long way to go, but for today, I'm going to let myself be happy about it.  I know that there is another round of waiting and worrying ahead, but I'll start thinking about that tomorrow  

Lots of love and luck to everyone, I have everything crossed for you all. 

x


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Congratulations Polly that's fantastic news!!! Like you say you've a long time to worry about everything else...you're pregnant!!! Xxx


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

Congrats polly ☺ I know what you mean about the worry, I’m 4w 6d today and just counting down days until my scan on 27th! Lifetime away! Xxx


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Congratulations Polly xxx


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Congrats Polly.. Awesome news. 

Belated happy birthday Mrs B. Glad you had a nice eve out, hope the cramping has stopped for you. 

The suns out in Cardiff, so I’m going for a nice stroll with the puppy and DH 😃


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Great news Polly. Was this a frozen round?

Had a tv day today Winter Olympics and the fifty shades darker!! 
Still really tired, think my boob hurt a little I keep feeling them lol to check. 
Roll on wed/thurs so I can bloody tes, god this is so hard. 
Day with my mate tomo and her kids to take my mind off it all. And getting my hair chopped too bonus!! Xx


----------



## Butterfly1976 (Dec 12, 2017)

Congratulations Polly! Love your attitude, there are so many hurdles in this journey I think you just have to take a moment to be happy with where you've already got to xx

LXP & Sooz - This time next week we will all know  

Lexie - So sorry Hun, I didn't read back so hadn't realised you were past OTD. It's such a cruel process, take some time and be kind to yourself xx


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Congrats Polly!  Yes there's still lots of worrying waiting time ahead, but you're pregnant!  Try and enjoy it 

Keeping my fingers crossed for those with OTDs in the coming days xxx


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey ladies I am going slightly mental today symptom spotting. So I've been baking  (I never cook) and been colouring. How are you passing the time? 

7 sleeps butterfly and sooz!


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi all how are we getting on? 

I’m through the 2ww now and the test remains positive - I keep checking as blighted ovum last time so I’m terrified this time will be chemical or it’ll go wrong again 🙁 where’s the best page for that? There must be others feeling as paranoid as me.... keep thinking I have period pains. 

Hope you’re all doing well fingers crossed x


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi Lexie, so sorry. That happened to me last time. Will never fully trust a frer again.  Different kind of pain every time.  Keep strong. X


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Aw congratulations Polly! 
That’s fantastic news, you have to celebrate every positive outcome, in this IVF journey, this is fantastic news! XxxX

Butterfly and LXP- I feel slightly sick thinking about next Sun  

Not long now Welshone and Mrs B! X


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Just wanted to pop on and say congrats to Polly.  Enjoy being pregnant.  You deserve it.

And big commiserations to Lexi. This bloody, bloody journey, eh?

In my news, I did a re-test on Friday, and a very faint blue line appeared.  I sent a photo to the nurse, and she said it was almost certainly negative, but to try again on Monday just in case.  So I'll have all the joy of weeing into a pot again tomorrow.

I'm finding this tough going; I cry every time I have to leave the house (and even when I don't), and don't want to see anyone.  At least it's half term, so I don't have to teach very much.  But my husband is making me go out, and on Friday we went to the Harry Potter exhibition, yesterday we had a friend and her son round for lunch and games, and today I went to help in a refugee centre.  Some of the other volunteers there know what's going on, so lots of hugs and cups of tea came my way, which was very sweet.  I feel a bit of a wimp being so upset when our guests at the centre have suffered unspeakable horrors, but I'm definitely finding things tough going.

Better get some sleep now, and make sure my wee gets nice and strong for testing.


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi ladies! Just wanted to ask if I can join. 

Am having my transfer this afternoon. A 4AB blasto (I have no idea what that means?!) 

Nice to see people on here from the cycle buddies thread! I’m first time IVF with OH’s frozen sperm which was taken before he started treatments for cancer. Unfortunately an op left him infertile for good so this is the only way for us. Had ICSI and we are over the moon to have 6 good quality embryos so one is going back in today and 5 will be frozen. I am so nervous! 

Also I’m struggling with the crinone gel. Anyone else using this? My nurse told me to ‘clear out’ this morning but I’m not entirely sure how or what I should be doing here. I’ve had a go and there were some white clumps which mostly came out when I peed but this was about 3 hours after my dose this Morning so now I’m petrified that the progesterone isn’t in there on the day I need it the most! I am aware this may be TMI but as I’m never going to meet any of you I’m putting my embarrassment to one side!!! Also what if they go to transfer this arvo  and then there’s horrid residue in there? Ahhhhh!


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

Welcome molly
I have no idea what ‘clear out’ means but my clinic always said do your pessaries as normal and don’t worry or do anything different, they’re used to gunk! I think mine used a bit of water when I was there, relax and don’t worry - easier said than done I know!


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey Molly

When I've had transfers, the clinic have either advised me to take my pessaries rectally (I use cyclogest), which I can't do, or just to wait until after transfer to use them.  It doesn't seem to matter either way, even if there's several hours beyond when you would normally use them. I suspect Progesterone has quite a bit of half life.  I suppose it must get a bit nasty up there with all the residue!  Anyway, maybe give the helpline at your clinic a call just to be sure.  

AB blastocyst is really good!  Very well done.


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks ladies! I think I’m just going to have the thought that as they do this every week I can’t be the first! I’m sure they’ve seen it all before! My fiancé is coming in with me too so this will be interesting! 

I’ve just had a nap as didn’t sleep well last night. It takes us an hour to get to the clinic so shower, lunch and then we are off! Eeeeek!


----------



## Joyb123 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi Molly,

HUGE amounts of good luck for your treatment.  Your story is very similar to mine.... I've just had ICSI using my DH's sperm following cancer treatment.  Unfortunately he passed away so I'm going it alone and facing round two in March.

Keep positive and good luck for your transfer.  Don't worry about the pessaries, just take it after the transfer and then carry on as normal.

Lots of love xx


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Welcome Molly and good luck for today. Also been using the pessaries so can’t help you on that front. 

Hopefully you can rest after.

Mochashosh sorry your having a hard time. Sounds like your OH has the right idea about trying to get you out and about to take your mind off things. How was the Harry Potter thing? 

I’m having an easy day today. Had bloods to check on progesterone this morning. Feeling positive and relaxed and enjoying having some time off work. Also booked a trip to Berlin for DHs 40th 8th March. As my OTD is the 24th figured I’ll know one way or other by that stage. Have held off on making plans until now so it’s something to look forward to.  

Question.. have you cut out caffeine completely or are you allowing yourselves 1 cup a day? Struggle without my cuppa in the morning!


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Hi Louise, that’s really good news for you also x

LXP-I’ve been driving myself mad symptom spotting(lack of symptoms) been reading up and found a bit of comfort in the sense that some ladies aren’t experiencing any symptoms during 2ww. How are you doing? 

Mrs B-how are you spending your last couple of days before returning to work? As much as my job is stressful, I’m looking forward to the distraction for the rest of the week. 

Aw Lexie, I’m so sorry you’re going through this, it’s so unfair, if only these journeys could guarantee the outcome we all deserve. Sending you big hugs xxx

Mocha- it’s really hard trying to put a brave face on it all, when you’re feeling so emotional. I was like that on my last cycle bfn, I cried for days, then I realised that I cried only a few times per week, it got better, I felt a bit better then felt determined to move forward with the next step. I just hate how this whole process messes with you both physically and mentally. No one really understands unless you’re going through it. Sending big hugs, still sending much positive love xxx

Welcome Molly- I too have had ICSI (2nd round) DH got diagnosed with Cystic Fibtosis gene, he had surgical removal of sperm/frozen. Wishing you all the best for your ET today and welcome you to the PUPO club. 
Sorry I can’t help with much advise about the pessaries, I only do mine once daily, the hospital told me to continue as normal (each night-bedtime) 

Hope you’re having a good day ladies? I’m trying to keep myself occupied but it is proving quite hard today. Keep smiling


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Afternoon Ladies

Welcome Molly, I hope your ET goes smoothly. I was surprised as to how quickly it all went! 

Welshone I have cut out caffeine completely apart from chocolate. It does get easier. 

Sooz, I have no symptoms as such either, other than what I think the drugs are doing to me - tender boobs, and feeling bloated. Although I feel less bloated today. I am struggling today and although I am at work it is all I can think about. I am scared it hasn't worked, as I am not really feeling any different. I am 5dpt today and guess if they have implanted it should be around now...... 

Have you lucky ladies who have gone on to have BFPs had any implantation bleeding or other symptoms.


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

ladies. thank you for all your kind words.

Mochashosh sorry for your BFN. I know how you feel. I keep trying to concentrate on our next cycle but I haven't fully grieved for this loss. I thin I will probably break down once I get my bleed

MollyJ81 - good luck. a 4AB is good. mine was 4BB so slightly worse than yours. sound like most of us here are on cyclogest so have no idea about the gel

I went into my clinic today for a blood test and have an appointment with my EPU for a scan later today to check if they can see the location of the pregnancy. IVF nurse has advised that because I had horrible pain last night and a previous ectopic it's best to check that this was not another ectopic.


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Welshone- I drink only decaf tea/fruit teas & decaf coffee now, after the initial detox (had really bad headaches) it’s not so bad. 

LXP-sending big hugs it’s tough when that’s all you can think about. I’be tried explaining this to my DH he’s very supportive but Just doesn’t get it, as the woman you over analyse everything, so I’ve been staying as positive as I can but found myself being tearful on occasions-already today I’m 7dp5dt.

Sending you much love Lexie, I’ll be thinking of you this afternoon whilst you go for a scan. Sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

thank you Sooz24

Welshone - I gave up caffeine a month before starting treatment. I asked if decaf is okay and they said one a day should be fine. remember that decaf still contains a small amount of caffeine. I am also a coffee addict and thought it would kill me but I went cold turkey and after a week of headaches am okay now. I have a decaff a day only at weekends and the rest of the time I have substituted coffee for redbush tea which I drink with milk and sweetener - it's not bad actually


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Good afternoon all,

Molly - the nurse actually 'cleared me out' before implantation.  I'm sure they're quite used to it!  Hope it went well.

Mocha - how are things today?

Joy - glad to hear you have a date for the next round.  Keeping everything crossed for you.  How have you been these last few days?  Did you find a support group with similar experience?

Love to everyone at all your different stages xxx


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi ladies lots of ups and downs for everyone just now it seems, love to you all!!! My otd is Fri so not long to go! Symptoms wise I've been pretty teary, tired and lower back pain once but that's it really....trying not to overanalyse and stay positive! Actually looking forward to going back to work on Wed for the distraction! Xxx


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello ladies, how are you all doing?

So.  Re-tested again this morning, and got a blue line; thin but definite.  Sent a picture to the nurse again, and she had me come in for a blood test.  Bloods are my worst thing in the world; I absolutely have a meltdown, but it was a nurse I knew, so it was better, and we got it done.

I was supposed to get the results today, but the clinic has just phoned to say they won't have them till 1st thing tomorrow.  We're all expecting a negative, because all the nurses have said that if it was positive the line would be much clearer by now.  And apparently even the blood test can sometimes be ambiguous.  So I'm not holding out much hope, but just a tiny bit, because you never know.  Against all the odds, this just might have worked after all.

Harry Potter was great, thanks, but I felt very tired, and had to sit down in Herbology.

Take care, everyone, and I'll update you when I know anything.


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Mocha, I’m keeping positive thoughts for your results tomorrow xx

Mrs B-I was thinking the same work will be a good distraction on Wed, it’ll make the week go past quicker too. Symptom wise you sound similar to me. Let’s hope it’s all positive x

Lots of love to all you ladies x


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you for all of your positive thoughts today! All went very well and im officially PUPO! The egg was actually 4AA when we got there, the embryologist said he was mean in the morning! Haha! So one in and the rest frozen. 

I feel like the hugest weighthas been lifted off my shoulders! Which is mad I know! But today I just feel like everything I could possibly do has now been done. It’s up to science now. And I’ll deal with whatever the outcome is when it’s time to find out! 
So with that in mind we went for steak to celebrate! Haha! 

I really do appreciate all of your advice today. I spoke to the nurse and she said it’s normal to get a build up. She said a warm (not hot) bath helps in the evening as it helps the residue to come out but not to worry about it as it will come out when it’s ready.


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Joy - I have been reading your posts and must admit I immediately emphasized with you. Watching my partner go through his awful chemo and treatment was the worst time of my life and I knew he was being cured. So I think you must be one incredibly strong and brave woman to be doing this now without him. I have been watching your posts and willing you to be pregnant. I wish you every good thought I have. xxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey everyone, the Sept/Oct due date thread is now open in the pregnancy section, for those who have had a BFP. It is such early days I am super nervous but thinking positive. It's my 4th pregnancy and I have m/c twice.x


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello everyone 

I hope you ladies in waiting are all doing OK. 

Thank you so much for all your lovely comments, I'm still in a state of disbelief.  I have my scan booked for March 5th, so the waiting has started again 

BroodChick - congratulations to you, I'll join the other thread soon.

Molly - nice to see you on this board 

Mochashosh - I hope you got some encouraging news today xx 

Keep strong everyone  

x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello Ladies

Well, this has certainly been a bumpy ride, and it's not over yet.

Did the bloods yesterday (rather badly bruised today), and then the nurse phoned to say they couldn't get the results the same day after all, but would be onto it first thing.

Needless to say, it was a difficult night last night.

The consultant woke me at 7am to tell me that the bloods came back positive!!! So I'm officially pregnant. Still in utter shock and disbelief.  They are sparing me a second blood test, but I've got a scan booked in March.

I still don't really believe it, and I'm only telling a handful of people, because it could still all fall apart, but I'm going to enjoy my little secret for as long as I have it.

Love to all of you ladies.  I didn't believe this would ever happen to me, and of course it's still more likely to be unsuccessful than successful, but don't give up; there's hope for everyone.  

xx


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Congratulations Mochashosh - that was definitely worth the 7am phone call! Relax as much as you can and enjoy your secret!!! Xx


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Mochashosh 

That is fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you  

What a rollercoaster this is. 

Enjoy your secret. 

xx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Aw Mochashosh! That’s brilliant news I’m so pleased for you. Miracles can happen, you enjoy and embrace every second of your good news. I’m delighted for you xxx


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Great news mocha....congratulations!! X


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Ah Mocha!!!  That's brilliant news.  Congratulations darling and enjoy this feeling xxx


----------



## Butterfly1976 (Dec 12, 2017)

Wow Mochashosh that's fab congratulations xx


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Well ladies my otd isn't until Fri but thought I'd start testing today and got a BFP!!! Can't believe it!!    xx


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Mrs B that's brilliant news xx congratulations what a Valentine's gift xx


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Congrats MrsB and MAC! 

I have a blood test booked at my clinic on the 23rd of Feb. but do you all use urine sticks? If so how my days after transfer do you think is the right time to test?


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

MrsB 

That is fantastic news and I am very happy for you    You got your ultimate Birthday present and a Valentines Day you won't ever forget! 

Let's hope we get some more BFP's in this group over the next few days. 

x


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Congratulations MrsB!!

Molly - I was supposed to do a blood test on 3 Feb which would have been 14 days post transfer.  (Eggs were on a 2 day transfer).  I googled and read that by day 12 you can get an accurate reading.  I did a urine test on 1 Feb and it was positive, then did the blood test on 3 Feb which was also positive and then another blood test on 5 Feb which showed that the HCG levels had doubled as they should have done.

Hope everyone else is okay today xxx


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks so much everyone...I'm delighted!!!  
Molly I'm 8dp5dt my clinic told me to test 10 days after xx


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Molly 

My OTD was 11dp5dt. 

The result have shown up earlier, but I am glad I waited. 

x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you for your good wishes everyone.

I got a negative, then 2 faint positives from urine tests, but a strong positive from bloods.  So goodness knows what's going on.  I'm terrified for the scan, in case it shows that I'm not pregnant at all.  I'm not getting my hopes up, but at the same time a little positivity never hurt.  I think everyone at my clinic is in shock, because they never expected me to get this far.


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

Fab news both mrsb2015 and mochashosh ..

I tested this morning at 8dp5dt and it was bfn I have officially OTD tomo at Hospital but I think it’s all over now, worst think is I feel pregnant this time, the drugs never really affect me like this that why I thought it had worked, round 10 it is then, what’s your opinion do you forget the 2 have left in the freezer and do a live bearing in mind I have only achieved a full pregnancy once with a live, a chemical live, chemical fet. Xxx


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow Lauren in any case xxx


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm sorry Lauren. I hope your bloods prove you wrong. 

Ladies with BFPs what if any symptoms did you have and when did they start? Sunday seems like a lifetime away so trying to symptom spot but don't really have any.....


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Congratulations Mrs B and ExpatMum! Brilliant news!! Happy Valentine’s Day, so pleased for you both xxx

That’s fabulous news Mocha, so so happy for your miracle, what a lovely surprise (although you’ve really been put through it) enjoy your positive news and pregnancy! X

Lauren, I’m keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow, anything can happen. Thinking of you & sending positive thoughts xx

LXP-Sunday will soon be here, I’m determined not to test early, Purely because I’m too scared too! I’m the same as LXP any Ladies with bfp have any symptoms? 
I’m taking it as no symptoms is good news. X


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

I didn't really have any symptoms before test day.  My emotions were all over the show, but that was hard to tell whether it was the not knowing.  Plus my emotions are always everywhere just before my period.  Then my breasts started to feel fuller, but again they do that before my period anyway.  So nothing really concrete.  Then about a week after I'd tested positive, the tiredness kicked in.  IVF is weird really because if you had fallen pregnant naturally, you wouldn't have a clue until about 5 weeks pregnant, whereas we know from the start that there's a possibility because an embryo is in you fertilised....  There's just so much waiting in early IVF - the first two week wait, then the wait until the first scan, then another wait for the 12 week scan.  And it's so hard not to think of anything else or imagine the worst!  

Thinking of you both Sooz and LXP!  It's bloody torture! xxx


----------



## lauren943 (Sep 26, 2010)

My symptoms started tiredness at 3dp5dt then my boobs ached from 4dp, still now I have tiredness and boobs hurt even more! Had heartburn, night sweats not sleeping very well. All these xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello All,

Hope you dont mind my joining in! I'm 3dp5dt (as in i had my egg transfer on sunday 11th Feb) my OTD is 24th Feb, which feels like such a long time away!! 
Will do my best to wait as long as I can, partly through nerves and partly because I'll be in away from home and really wont want to risk having news like this (which ever way it goes) if i'm not home!
This is my first round of IVF but I've had multiple cycles of IUI previously too.


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome Suzanna the 2ww is hard but good that you will be away as this will help. 

I've been naughty tonight ladies. I had a small glass of red with dinner. The way I see it is people don't normally know at this stage and have drunk an awful lot more and had healthy babies. 

4 more sleeps.....


----------



## Butterfly1976 (Dec 12, 2017)

LXP and Sooz - 4 more sleeps and this waiting is killing me   Part of me is so tempted to test early, but I don't think I will do. I'm just too scared! 

Congratulations MrsB!

Welcome Suzanna xx


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Fairplay LXP... I’m sure you needed it and hope you enjoyed it.   I agree about others plus there is no placenta attached at this stage. I.m Sure it will help with stress too 

Welcome Suzanna, my OTD is the 24th too! 14dpt... seems mean when everyone else’s is so much sooner. 

Congrats Mrs B and Mocha, a pretty big hurdle! Yay.

Today I was back in work after 4 lush days off. I’ve made Zita West’s fertility soup.. it’s very GREEN. Broccoli, celery, spinach and I added kale. God knows what it’ll taste like but I’ve made 3 batches so I hope it’s nice and I don’t stink out the office tomorrow (with all those veggies!)

Happy V day ladies xx


----------



## MrsB2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks everyone, nice to hear some positive news for others too and welcome suzanna!!
In terms of symptoms Id say (I'm not sure what's the pessaries or not) sore boobs, feeling tired, sore lower back around 5dp5dt and then yesterday I felt quite nauseous at the smell of black pudding which is new but like I say hard to tell what's relevant and what's not.....it's so difficult not to symptom spot though xx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Welcome Suzanna.

Lovely to hear all the positive news.
LXP & Butterfly we’ve got 3 sleeps to go.

Thanks for the updates re-symptoms. I’ve been driving myself mad, I’ve tried not too, but I had sore boobs, from 2dp5dp-6dp now they’ve stopped, still getting some cramping in my stomach, Night sweats, I’ve just put this down to progesterone pessaries. I’ve been reading up and sometimes no symptoms are just as a symptom as other symptoms! So trying to stay positive. My last cycle bfn I had a lot of symptoms-I know that was just the progesterone. Hoping and praying for more positive news. 

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Morning Ladies 

Sooz my boobs are no longer tender either so fingers crossed thus is a food sign for us both. I'm guessing it is so early that most of our symptoms if we have any will be drug related.


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

LXP - I found out I was pregnant with my first born because I had drunk a full bottle of wine on a night out and was sick as a dog and I thought 'that's weird' and did a test the next day and it was positive - I was over 5 weeks pregnant at that stage.  He's now a sporty 15 year old  So don't beat yourself up.

Welcome on board Suzanna.  I had a 14 day wait post transfer too, but I tested on day 12 and it was accurate.  It does feel such a long time!  The first week went much quicker than the second week too  

Let us know how the soup is Welshone.  

Wishing you all a lovely day xxx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello ladies, some names are familiar from the other forum and some are new, I’m officially in 2ww, had transfer today, get to test in 12 day’s time 🙏 Hope everyone is doing well and keeping sane x x


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey ladies,

Soup was actually Ok. I'm feeling really low today though. Super busy in work but on the drive home I've got back ache and cramps feels like AF. I know some of you have had this but I'm convinced it's about to show. I just know my body...feeling super emotional.

OH keeps trying to reassure me.. he's even done some internet reading (even though he thinks people on the internet are not to be listened to -present company excluded).

I listen to a brill podcast this morning.. fertility warriors 2 week wait affirmations.. only because if these stupid pains that I'm feeling pap. She has a blog called modern mrs where she provides 101 things to do on your 2ww... which I'm going to look into tonight. http://fwchallenge.moderndaymissus.com/fertilitywarriorchallenge

Welcome suzie. Sorry for the moan today 5dp5dp and my first wobble since ET &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;


----------



## nat_nat_2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Ladies.can I join the group? I am currently 7days post 5 day transfer of a hatching blast. I've previously done 1 fresh icsi and 2 frozen transfers all of which resulted in BFN 😞. I must say I've found this cycle so much easier. Well that was until the last 48hrs. I've now turned moody, bloated and nothing tastes right and its driving me insane not knowing if it's due to meds or if things have actually worked this time


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi ladies - New to this group as finally PUPO!!!! Hope your all doing well. 

I’m 1dp2dt - very excited to be at this stage. Reallly thought there would have more hurdles for me to get here. So really grateful! 

I have one more embryo at the clinic- they are waiting to see if that develops into a blastocyst and then if so will freeze. So praying for that embryo too.

I can’t imagine how this 2ww is going to be 🙈 I’m back at work now so hoping to keep busy but look after myself too!  I’m really not liking the crinone gel - jus never know if enough has gone in. 

Suzie84 - how did EC go? How many embryos did they transfer? Hopefully you got loads of embryos to freeze too as you had a good number. X

Wishing you all lots of luck to get that BFP xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Fearless, so pleased for you. I’m part of a frozen cycle so it’s been more relaxed this time. One embie didn’t make the thawing process but one did and the ET was straight forward yesterday. As they say it only takes one. 11 more days till OTD 😊 x x


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome Suzie, natnat and fearless and congratulations on being PUPO. 

Sooz and butterfly 2 more sleeps. I'm getting really scared now and rather than stressing about testing, I don't know if I want to test at all. I've been having AF type pains since last night and still have them this morning. If I don't test hope is not over..... Hope you ladies are coping better than me. I'm trying to be positive as my hubby says I need to be but this really is the hardest part of the whole process.


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Thinking of all those who will be testing this weekend.  The horrid wait is almost over.  It's hard to know whether it's best to prepare yourself for the worst or try to keep positive.  Lots of things are easier said than done!  xxx


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello all 

I also wanted to wish you testing ladies all the best for the weekend. 

For me these few days were really tough, but they do pass. 

Wishing you all lots of luck. 

Congrats Fearless 

Welcome to Suz and Nat  

x


----------



## nat_nat_2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

Had the strangest night last night. Hot one min cold the next. Strange dream that someone stripped my car down to its bear shell. Had some cramping pains and I'm not sure if I just dreamt that I had a migraine or if I actually had one. Needless to say I'm not feeling my best this morning and nearly threw up when brushing my teeth which isn't normal for me. And nothing tastes right still! Could all this be a positive sign I wonder?


----------



## Hoping+praying (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi all 
I have been a silent reader.
Currently 6dp5dt.otd on Monday. Had backache and cramping 2dp.been suffering with headaches, dry mouth/lips and occasional cramping.dont know if it's the 6 cyclogest and bum injection.too scared to poas.
This 2ww is difficult to say the least!!!
Hope every1 else is doing well
Xx


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Had a BFP.... went for scan and there was nothing there. Final blood test to confirm tomorrow and then straight to a birthday party  

2nd miscarriage in 2 attempts but on the up side I guess I got pregnant. Nurse says just bad luck but am wondering whether there is something wrong with me? 

Hope you are all having more luck!! X


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Aw that's tough Louise.  I've got my scan Monday and feeling pretty nervous I have to say.  I do not feel out of the woods just yet.

Welcome on board Hoping&praying and we'll all be hoping and praying for you too!  

That all sounds very positive nat-nat!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Welcome Suzie, NatNat, Featless and Hopig and Praying! 

Hoping and Praying we were in the same 2ww group Sept 17, let’s hope this time round is a better outcome for us both. Good to see you back xxx

Thanks ExPat and Polly, this weekend I’m dreading!! LXP & Butterfly only 2 more sleeps. I’m so nervous, I’ve given up with the symptom/non symptom spotting! my mind has been changing on an hourly basis, keep thinking of the scenario that awaits on sunday (dreaded negative or the amazing positive) I really don’t want the OTD to come but can’t stand staying in limbo!! So conflicted!! X

Aw Louise I feel for you, I will still keep sending you lots of positive thoughts. Big hugs x

Have a good weekend ladies, no doubt I’ll be in touch regarding the outcome xxx (fingers crossed-sticky baby dust)


----------



## Hoping+praying (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi sooz and every1 else.

Yes sooz I remember sept 2ww.I hope n pray that this 1 is successful for us all.i lost count. Lol I'm actually 7dp5dt.the days are a blur.still having back ache n cramps..the dreaded progesterone.i wiped n saw brown mucous on tissue.ihave never experienced this before.lets wait n c what monday brings us.

Louise stay strong honey.i know its easier for us to say . But we feel your pain.xx

Best of luck for Sunday sooz and any1 else who is testing.lots of positive thoughts and prayers

Xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies
Do you mind if I join you? 
I’m currently 5dp5dt and while I’m trying to keep busy, my mind is getting to that crazy stage where I’m obsessively looking for ‘symptoms’!
This is my 3rd FET using DD and I’m not really feeling anything...
I had a fresh cycle using OE/DS early last year (resulted in a MMC) and my main symptom in the 2nd week was huge, painful boobs so I’m constantly prodding mine at the moment! 
Anyone else testing on or around 24th? 
I’ll read up on everyone’s stories but just wanted to say hi. 
X


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi LM17, welcome, I’m testing 27th, I’m only 2dp5dt but 10 day’s till test day 😊 Think of anything you can do that’s not too strenuous to distract yourself, lunch/dinner dates? X 

Random question to all what vitamins are you taking? I’m taking folic acid, zinc and a pre-conception multi vitamin but that’s coming to end so thought I’d replace it with a standard pregnancy multi vitamin x


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome LM17 and hoping+praying 

Suzie I am taking pregnacare max and up until et I was also taking cq10 and a vitamin B complex. The pregnant and conception ingredients looked near enough the same to me and the pregnant was cheaper than the conception which is why I took that one. 

One more sleep butterfly and sooz


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm so sorry Louise, it must be so devastating, sending you lots of hugs  

Welcome LM17, I'm testing on the 24th too, honestly not enjoying the wait! will be almost relieved to go back to work next week for a distraction!!

Suxie84, I take folic acid, plus a prescription dose of vitamin b and d, and calcium. I was diagnosed coeliac last year with whole host of vitamin deficiencies resulting from it which could have been causing me problems with fertility. fingers crossed they're helping!!

Nat_nat_2000 - I get the really weird and vivid dreams too!! its so odd isnt it!! impossible to know what it means though, which is the most frustrating bit!!

good luck to sooz, butterfly and LXP!! 

How are you getting on Welshone? (love the name by the way, I'm a fellow welshy)


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Suzanna, thanks for the info, I was diagnosed with coeliac in last two years too. Had DD with fresh cycle before diagnosis and currently undergoing a frozen cycle x


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Can I join you all, had et today and just hate the 2ww. We have one top grade hatching blast on board after a donor egg cycle & hopefully a few on ice too. Find out tomo how many left to freeze. This is our 2nd de cycle cp last time  plus ive had x3 ivf using own eggs. Can get pregnant just can't keep hold of them. Pray all the meds, scratch and de get us our dream.


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you I know you are! It it rubbish but thank you for your good thoughts.  I was ready to give up as I’m 40 in June but people have been so supportive maybe I can go again.... 

All the best wishes for all of you xxx


----------



## Stickybeanz (Jan 24, 2018)

Sorry LouiseRW - it's gutting. If it's any consolation the pain does ease.  I'm a lot less sad now than I was last week.  Have a meeting with the doc on 27th and  think I will be emotionally ready for another bite at the cherry with my final frostie if he will let me. X


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Good luck to Sooz, LXP and Butterfly for tomorrow. Everything crossed for you.

Hi and welcome all the newbies.. Gosh there is so much happening hard to keep up.

Thanks Suzanna.. I'm being treated in the Heath, cardiff.. you? Same as you and LXM - my OTD is the 24th..a week today &#128556; I'm am 1/2 way through my wait.

No more symptoms for me today, been keeping myself busy with lunch with mum and nan and went to cinema tonight. Also about to embark on a new challenge of making my own roman blinds. No idea how they'll turn out but worth a go.

You may have read a few pages back but fertility warrior has 101 things to do whilst in 2ww.. it's free to sign up for and I'm finding it good so far so check it out https://moderndaymissus.com

Hope all doing well xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey Welshone! I'm at CRGW, I'm a single woman so dont get treatment on the NHS, which I do understand. Will you wait for OTD? I really want to but 7 days feels like a life time!!

My symptoms seem a bit weird this time, but then I'm taking 3x the amount of progresterone and 2x the estrogen as I've done in IUI in the past, so that could be the reason. I'm getting all the usual suspects, slight twinges, achy boobs and I'm sure my friends nausea and dizzyness will kick in soon too! but I'm also struggling to sleep at night, but then needing a nap in the day (but this could be nothing as I've been off work and its not unusual for me to get out of sync). I'm also getting really bloated when evening comes and having really smelly wind (sorry for the TMI!!)  - At least I'm single and the only one complaining is the dog!!  

Really hoping its good news for those testing tomorrow! I heard today that a friend, who has also had fertility issues, is 7 weeks pg after TI so I'm hoping we all get some of that luck!!


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Morning Ladies we got a BFN today. Gutted is an understatement. My hubby says it will make us stronger. I just don't feel very strong this morning.  

Good luck sooz and butterfly xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning ladies

Thank you for the welcomes! I'll try to catch up on all your stories....

LXP - I'm sorry that you got a BFN today. Take some time to wallow, shout, cry.....you will come back stronger. This process is so unfair. 

Hi Suzanna - I'm a single woman too. Nice to know there's others out there! I'm also torn about whether to wait for OTD. Are you 24th too?

Welshone - thank you for the fertility warrior link - I've signed up. I'll take any distraction right now!

Mejulie - congratulations on being PUPO!

Hi Suzie - I'm taking the Zita West pre-conception multivitamin, omega fish oils, and calcium (recommended with blood thinners). I also take a probiotic but I take that anyway. 

Hi to everyone else and good luck to today's testers!

AFM, I'm halfway through the 2ww and I'm struggling a bit not helped by being awake from 4:30am for the past 5 mornings, which I'm guessing is down to the steroids. I'm not feeling particularly optimistic about this cycle, I have to say...
I feel pregnant a year ago with my own eggs but miscarried at 8 weeks. I thought donor eggs would be the answer but this is my 3rd try with them and so far it hasn't worked for some reason. This time I'm on all the immune drugs which you also read is the magic cure for some people. I guess if there was a magic formula, someone would be very rich and we'd all have our babies! 😃

X


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks Sticky, I’ve one left too but grade C, failed with grade A then B - any point? 

Perhaps better to start again....!?


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Morning Ladies! 

Louise and Sticky Beanz, I’m sending you lots of love, this whole process is so unfair and heartbreaking, I know in time, you’ll have a plan of action ahead and will no doubt face it again (stickbeanz you seem quite focused already for your next round-fet! Sending you both hugs xxx

LXP-I’m gutted for you, you’re hubby is probably right, you will be stronger together moving forward but you have to allow yourself time to process everything, it’s a devastatingly emotional time. Sending you much love and hugs xxxx

Welcome all new ladies and those still midway through the 2ww! X

Today I woke up desperate for a wee but paralysed with fear, didn’t want to go do the test (especially at 3.15am) I’m in complete shock, disbelief, happiness and so emotional but we’ve got our BFP!! x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

What amazing news Sooz - congratulations! 

That's perked up my sunday morning!


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Massive congratulations Sooz xxx I hope you and you OH celebrate in style today. Was this your first attempt? Xx 

Thank you ladies for all your support xx good luck to the rest of you xx


----------



## nat_nat_2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Ladies. So how are you all doing today? I'm just debating whether to test early or not. I'm 10 days post 5 day transfer OTD Wednesday. Last few days I've been a little up and down with symptom spotting which I promised myself I wouldn't do this time. But last few days I've been so bloated and when I go to bed at night the second I lie down I start coughing and chest feels tight (I'm on steriods so maybe that I'm getting chest infection, but only having issues at night). And I'm having my second migraine of the week. If I'm pregnant then all these symptoms are worth it but if I'm not then I want to get off these stupid hormones as quickly as possible


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

LXP - I'm so sorry, we all know there's nothing to be said that will make this better, take the time to scream, shout and cry if you need to! Sending hugs  

Sooz, I'm so happy for you!!! celebrate it well!! 

LouiseRW - I dont know much about this, but my clinic said it can absolutely happen with a lower grade embryo, sometimes it just makes no sense! they  wouldnt have suggested freezing it if it didnt have a shot!

LM17 - Yep - 24th for me 13dpt!! I'd probably start testing a few days earlier but I'll be away and dont want to deal with it in a hotel room and then have to go into work! 

nat_nat, I know how you feel, that sounds similar to me! I'm generalyfine during the day but am pretty umcomfortable by the time evening comes around! Impossible to tell if it means something though!


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

LXP - I'm so sorry, you don't need to feel strong today   Take care of each other, you will get stronger xx 

Sooz, congratulations and welcome to another round of waiting! xx


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Argh the lottery of it all....  LXP I'm gutted for you.  

Yet almost in the same sentence, congratulations Sooz.

We actually started telling people the last few days - I have felt so ghastly with sickness and exhaustion that it seemed like nothing could go wrong and we had to explain to the kids why I was crying into my breakfast...  then I bled this morning.  It was thin brown blood which I believe is the least worrying.  But my mind's not having that and has gone straight to catastrophizing....  Got our first 7 week scan tomorrow so it can't come soon enough.  I really need my mind putting at rest.  The worrying never stops!

xxx


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Congrats Sooz... great news   Any news on Butterfly yet? 

LXP ...😘😘😘

Expat, I’m sure nothing to worry about, try and keep yourself distracted and busy. Let us know how tomorrow goes, sorry you’ve been feeling crap. 

I’ve convinced my OH to let me test 1 day early. I’m going to test next Friday instead of Saturday.. so if it’s bad news I will drink our entire wine rack. Still no symptoms for me 😬


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats Sooz that’s fantastic news. 

Welshone - one day early is still restrained. 

Expatmum - keeping everything crossed for your scan, I’m sure it’ll put your mind at rest. 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Expatmum I hope the bleeding has stopped and you are feeling more positive xx let us know how you get on tomorrow xx 

Tarapt let us know how tomorrow goes as well xx


----------



## Butterfly1976 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi Ladies

I tested BFN this morning. I did a sneaky test on Friday night after having a lot of AF pains so it wasn't a surprise  

My clinic have told me to re-test on Tuesday just in case but I really can't see anything changing, I'm 13 days post 5dt today so it would be there by now if they had stuck.

Expatmum - I had light bleeding which turned brown pretty quickly from week 5 to week 9 when pregnant with my 2nd daughter and there wasn't a problem (I had scans at 7 and 9 weeks and all OK) I hope your scan reassures you tomorrow, it's really very common  

Love to you LXP sorry to read about your BFN too, and congratulations Sooz xxx


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Oh butterfly, so sorry that’s 💩. Hope you’re ok lovely.


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm sorry butterfly hope your ok xx why do your clinic tell you to test again? I haven't rung mine- thought I would tomorroe when they open xx


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear this we seem to have had a bit of a run of bad luck here, hopefully it means that we are due some good luck. Love to all who have had bad news xx 

Still deciding whether to go ahead with grade C embryo or start again ☹

xxx


----------



## Butterfly1976 (Dec 12, 2017)

I haven't rung my clinic today either LXP as they told me that the nurses don't work at the weekends, but they told me at ET to do a second test 2 days after OTD in case of late implantation. They do it for everyone who gets a BFN on OTD.

15 days post 5dt sounds pretty late for any chance to me but I guess I can POAS again if they want me to  

Hope you are feeling ok? I just want to get my AF now and move onto the next cycle xx


----------



## Sooz24 (May 17, 2017)

Thank you ladies for all of your lovely comments. Still in complete shock, feel in a bit of daze, just trying to keep calm and carry on but so happy! 

I’m really sorry LXP and Butterfly, it’s so unfair, every single woman who goes through this IVF journey deserves the happy outcome. I also believe. That every woman that goes through this process has an inner core of strength and determination like no other ladies have. Sending you both much love and hugs xxxx

Good luck ladies for onward 2ww and OTD xxx


----------



## nat_nat_2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

Lxp and butterfly I'm so so sorry. Sending you both big hugs xxx
I'm 2 days away from OTD now and have gone from wanting to test early to not wanting to test at all! I've woken up for the 2nd day with a migraine and absolutely scared to death. Had a dream last night that we finally got our positive result but that the baby had multiple health issues. The worry never goes away in this process does it! Anyway good luck to everyone testing in the next few days.


----------



## DrG (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi ladies,

Can I join please? Finally had ET yesterday. Only 1 egg was retrieved in the end so I am delighted I have even got to ET, and it was a day 2 transfer. My OTD is 4th March.
I am sure you all will have discussed this already, but should I be concerned that I am still in quite a bit of pain from EC? And that my clinic isn't monitoring my progesterone levels in the 2ww?
Lots of luck to everyone still waiting, and so sorry to everyone who have not got the news they wanted. xx


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi ladies 

I started bleeding this morning. Absolutely gutted. After being told by our clinic that we had the best of chances due to the quality of our embryo and the fact that I had no fertility issues I thought we’d be one of those first time lucky stories. 
We have 4 frozen so I’ll be trying again in my next cycle after this for sure. 
They still want me to carry on with progesterone gel and blood test on Friday. Which isn’t great as I have a blood test phobia but I guess it’s not the worst part of this. 
Wishing all of you the best of luck in your journeys and thanks for all the advice. xx


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey Molly

Sorry to hear your news but by all means test again.  I'm needle phobic too, but my urine tests were ambiguous (faint blue lines), so I had to endure it.  And it was worth it, because I got a strong positive from the bloods. So you just never know.  Of course, I still don't believe it, and I'm dreading my first scan, but you never can tell.  It's one of the toughest things, this, and all you can do is take it a day at a time.

Sending hugs


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Molly some bleeding might fall in the realms of normal pregnancy, as phobic as you are Mochashosh advice may help. Keeping everything crossed. 

Welcome Dr G, so pleased the transfer went okay. I’m not sure on the pain from EC, I would assume ppl react differently but make sure you’re resting and drinking plenty of water, paracetamol should be okay if too uncomfortable. As for the Progesterone levels, my clinic didn’t monitor this on fresh cycle or my current frozen cycle. I have to take the progynova and cyclogest until week 12 with it being a FET (if we get out BFP) but we didn’t need to during the fresh cycle. 

Nat you are right that the worry never goes, hope you get some tlc and time for you, failing that any positive distractions to get you through. 

Sooz you are very wise with your words - it may not feel like it at times but all those who experience this process must have an inner strength. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay. AFM I’ve been feeling down today and still have 9 days until OTD. I’m guessing this is normal? I can’t remember from first cycle x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies, how is everyone? 

Molly, I have everything crossed that this is just a scare. I’ve read so much about bleeding in early pregnancy and it does seem to affect ivf pregnancies more for some reason. 

I stupidly tested this morning - 7dp5dt - bfn. I know it’s early and I’m kicking myself for testing. In my heart of hearts, I don’t see it changing but I’ll test again in a few days. 
You read so many stories online of people getting bfp’s 4 and 5 days post transfer but I really wish I’d waited longer.


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh no, don’t give up hope, when’s your OTD? X


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Saturday - which will be 12dp5dt. 

X


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Heyy ladies 

Hope your all doing well.  

Suzie84- aww the frozen cycle defo sounds easier! I think we have the same OTD - 27th Feb Almost just a week to go...! 

DRG - welcome to this side and yes I was exactly the same really sore from EC for atleast 3/4 days. 

AFM - I’m just feeling very tired, not sleeping great at the moment. Keep waking up around 3am to go loo and then takes ages to go back to bed. Otherwise symptom wise I feel fine. 

We had a phone call yesterday from the embryologist confirming our 2nd embryo made it to a blastocyst  and that was a top grade one - so that will be frozen- So happy!!!


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

That’s fab news Fearless, I was 27th but clinic does a blood test and with Work I’ve had to push it to 28th. Think I’ll do a home test with DH together before the blood result so I’m prepared for the phone call with results as won’t be with him when I find out blood test outcome 😊


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Suzie84 - Fab planning. Fingers crossed for us and that time flys over the next few days Xx


----------



## MollyJ81 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks ladies for your kind words. It’s quite fresh blood though unfortunately and has got heavierr as the day has gone on. I think it’s not going to be good news. 

I’ve decided I’ll probably stay home for the next couple of days. Today I’ve had a proper good cry and a ‘I hate Cancer’ rant which made me feel a little bit better! It’s been nice to read your replies too so thank you xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

welcome DRG!

Molly, so sorry thats happened, I can see how it would make you feel, but the others are right bleeding can occur in early pregnancy,which is how some people arent aware they're pregnant, try and stay strong and maybe give the clinic a call! (and cancer is ****ing horrible so you're well within your rights to have a good rant when you need to!! and certain deserve a few days at home!!

LM17 - I so feel you right now!! I knew if I did a test ahead of OTD and it was negative I'd think it was all over, but I've seen so many stories of women who then went on to have positives (trust me,I've trawled the message boards)!!!! stay strong and try and hold out to the OTD if you can! (although how I got out of boots earlier without buying a PT is anyones guess!)

Really happy for you fearless, thats great news!!!

sensible planning Suzie! Its the other reason I'm waiting, I dont want to be alone in a hotel room crying if its not the right result! I'm waiting until Sat and my mum is staying over.

Nat_nat - I totally get what you mean, I just want to carry on hoping for as long as possible, I'm so nervous for saturday! 

AFM, I'm struggling today the estrogen blues have settled in and I just feel really down and flat. I want to test, but I also dont want to know in case its not good news. I've even stopped analysising every bloody symptom because none of it means anything. Its probably a good thing I'm back in work, because at least I'm distracted in the day! and I have dinner plans the next two nights so hopefully I wont have time to feel like this!! Sorry I'm in such a grump ladies!!


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry to hear Molly.  

Welcome Dr G. 

Fearless great news about snowy. 

Suzanna..I’ve been working from home today and if I hadn’t told OH to hide the Pts I think I might have done one. Just want to know for sure one way or another though and couldn’t bare it if it was ambiguous. 

I took the puppy out for two walks instead. 5 days to go 😬 I’m struggling being positive today. Lack of symptoms just makes me feel there is nothing there. No difference at all. 

Hope the rest of you are ok xxx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Suzanna/Welshone I struggled with being positive yesterday and felt really down too. Being awake half the night today won’t have helped 🙈 Keep telling myself we’ve got this, as long as following the advice the rest is out of ours hands but at least will know there’s nothing more we could’ve done x


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi ladies I’m also feeling a bit anxious about AF turning up esp as I’m getting lower tummy pains  is it possible for AF to turn up whilst on crinone as I read it’s not possible? 
Also can I pls ask have you all refrained from having sex or the big O during this 2WW? Sorry personal question but I had a big O last nite and feel so bad!!!! Also googling this crap doesn’t help 🙈

Hang in there ladies Xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Fearless I’m not sure on the meds question, hopefully it’s not AF and just body adjusting, we were told no sex for one week after ET by our clinic x


----------



## Katie2015 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello ladies

Mind if I hop on this group?

Had ET this morning so now curled up on the sofa with the duvet watching Netflix 🤣

This is probably our last transfer so keeping everything crossed this is our time 🤞🏼

Hope you’re all ok in your 2ww’s 💗


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

Fearless - when I had my  chemical AF did not show up until 24 hours after I stopped cyclogest but I don't think that's a rule. progesterone can delay your period but I understand it will not stop it completely.
clinics seem to give different info regarding sex. mine said it's fine but I've also heard of US clinics saying no sex until after 7 week scan


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome Katie, enjoy the rest and Netflix today, good luck, I’m also doing a FET cycle, OTD is 27th Feb but as my clinic do this as a blood test, I’ll not get this until 28th due to work so think I’ll do a HPT beforehand 😊 x


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Fearless, I was told sex was fine by my clinic but just before the two week wait was up, I bled really badly after sex and it scared the crap out of both us!  I just had a 6 week scan and my gynaecologist has said no sex and no sport until I'm in the all clear.  xxx


----------



## nat_nat_2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

I gave in and tested and guess what.... Got my BFP 😁


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Wow Nat! Congratulations!! 
How many days past transfer are you? 
Did you have any symptoms? 
X


----------



## nat_nat_2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi LM17. My OTD is tomorrow. I've had a few symptoms such as things not tasting right, not wanting to eat and drink things I usually love. Migraines. Boobs getting bigger. But been in a horrible mood this last few days. Was convinced it hadn't worked and my hubby made me test today so we could deal with it before the family started quizzing us tomorrow. Really wasn't expecting it to be positive. I'm just in a daze 😁


----------



## Katie2015 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi Suzie84 thank you! ☺ Congrats on being PUPO... fingers crossed for all of us!!

Ah Nat Nat that's fantastic news! So wonderful! Huge congratulations to you and DH. This is our 5th transfer, 4 have been negative and only one positive. These are the last of the Frosties and our last attempt so praying this time is our time.

Our UTD is is 1st March as we're doing a blood test too so will be right behind you 💗


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Katie and same to you x 

Nat Nat that is fantastic news so pleased, it is nice to see some positive news x


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi ladies,

MollyJ18 - so sorry to hear that. Look after yourself. Xx

Suzannahallen - thank you! Hope your keeping busy. I’ve been working from home and yes defo a good distraction. When is your OTD? I just feel the symptoms are so similar to AF it bloody freaks me out! 

Welshone83 - thank you  hope your doing well. Roll on OTD Xx 

Katie2015: welcome! Best wishes to you Xx 

Lexie26: thanks for responding - your right it’s sounds like people have had AF whilst on progesterone. 

Such mixed advice re sex - my clinic say no research on it so they can recommend not to until after OTD. Xx 

Expatmum2 - thanks. Gosh that must have freaked you out so much! Aww congrats on your 6 week scan. Best wishes Xx

Nat_Nat 2000 - wow congrats!!!!! That’s awesome news!!!! Did you feel AF type of symptoms at all during this 2ww? U must be over the moon!!! Xx


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Congrats nat-nat! xxx


----------



## nat_nat_2000 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks ladies 😁 still can't believe it. 
Fearless I've had AF type symptoms on and off all the way through. I have stage 4 endometriosis though so it's hard to know if my discomfort is more to do with that.


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Congrats nat_nat!! thats so exciting!! how many days past transfer were you?!

Fearless,my OTD is Sat and its driving me insane to wait, but I'm doing it!

AFM, I'm still a grumpy mare, but caught up this evening with a friend I've havent seen in a few years and he always has me in stiches so I had a good moan and a vent and he still made me laugh!!
I've been getting some slightly discoloured discharge this last few days (sorry for the TMI!!!),its not bleeding per se, more like the residue from the pessaries, but pink? I know I shouldnt be worried,but have any of you had this because I cant help panicking slightly,after all,its definitely too late for implantation as I'm 10dp5dt.
4 more sleeps (and I'm so scared)!!


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Congrats Nat.. awesome news. 

I can join you in the stinky mood stakes Suzanna. Bickering with OH and I’m in such in a vile mood I could scream. It’s such a petty row but he won’t back down and I know I’m right. Think he’s used up all his nice tokens over the last few weeks!

Stick with me on the not testing early girl.. we need to support each other 👊

Suzie hope you’re feeling better today. 

Fearless.. yes we did Sunday 8dp5dt, and I did O twice 😱 hadn’t heard anything about not recommended. It said it was ok on our instructions sheet after ET. 

Hi Katie, congrats on being PUPO and hope you’re taking it easy XX


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

misery loves company welshone, welcome to my pit of general angst and misery!!
Is it wrong that I actally want someone to row with? I almost need a good vent, but so far my mum is steering clear and everyone else is being really nice!!!     

edit.....to be fair, I'd probably end up crying afterwards!! 
fingers crossed its all worth it at the weekend!!!


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Suzanna..indeed. I usufally get the ‘red mist’ during pmt time.. so I it’s not that! Xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies
How is everyone doing today?

Suzanna - If I remember right, I had a little browny/pinky discharge one day before OTD when I was actually pregnant (briefly) last year so I don't think it's anything to worry about.

I bought a First Response test last night with the aim of testing again this morning (9dp5dt) but on the drive home, I had a change of heart so locked the tests in my car boot overnight!  There was nearly a 5:30am PJ dash this morning but I resisted the urge.  I think I will test tomorrow though....

x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

LM17 you are so restrained if I had a test think I’d have caved😊


----------



## Franki53 (May 16, 2015)

Hello ladies! 

May I join for some moral support? I’m 7dp5dt and feeling like it’s all over. I tested on 4dpt and obviously it was BFN. Since day 5 my booby soreness has disappeared, the gassy bloat has also, so I’m thinking it’s all over! Desperate to test again but way to scared of seeing that empty space where alone should go. 
I’m pretty emotional all the time and just want to cry all the time. Anyone with positive stories ? 

X


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh bless you Franki. 
This is such a difficult time and I’m in a similar position to you. 
I tested 7dp5dt and got a negative and have just been feeling like it’s over. It’s only today that I’m allowing myself a little bit of hope and will probably test tomorrow (10 days post). I understand about being scared to test. 
My only advice is to try to hold out until day 9 to test again at least, and to try not to worry about symptoms or lack of. They are largely down to the medication at this point. 
Try to keep as busy as you can and I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

LM17- Thats massively restrained! I barely made it out of boots the other day!

welshone, I'm normally really good with hormones around pmt time - this always feelsso weird to me as a result!!

Frankie, I totally get it, I've resisted this far because in part because I'm just scared of what it may say, but there's so many stories out there of people who get bfns on day 8 and 9 post 5dt and then go on to get bfps on OTD! Stick with it and try and hold off a few more days!! (that said I totally get the feeling weepy, I've been that way for afew days now) When's your official OTD?

AFM I've decided to go home a day early this week and head back to Cardiff tomorrow, which means I might end up testing on friday am, which would be 12dp5dt  (OTD was 13dp5dt on saturday) if its bfn, I'll leave it two more days (whilst wallowing shamelessly) and then call it a day on this cycle. 

Whats everyone's views on hpt's versus Beta tests through blood? In previous IUI Cycles I've never wanted to trust the hpt and always done a few and had a few weeks (post 2ww) of just feeling like it cant be right, I'm considering asking my clinic if they'll do one (and if not free paying for it!?)
I know hpt's are pretty damn accurate these days, but are always stories out there of people who didnt get a positive until 6-8 weeks pregnant etc etc and it just plays into my disappointment? I figure knowing for certain via a blood test might put a stop to it and help me move on, or if I am pg stop any immediate panic about whether HCG Level ok.... etc etc

Am I over thinking it?! (quite probably yes!!!)


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh Suzanna, I don’t think there’s anything we don’t overthink!! 
My clinic ask me to do a blood test if hpt is negative but when I got a positive last year, I decided to do the blood test too - I think my clinic thought I was being a bit ott! I had to pay but I wanted the reassurance, so I get what you’re saying completely! 
X


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

What’s hpt ladies? No clue. 

Friend of mine txt to see if we’d caved and tested. We were discussing over dinner and OH said he thought the result would be the same today or Sat (silly man). Mate told me she tested 11dp and got a negative...but then a BFP on test day. Made me more convinced to wait until Friday evening! Will pee in pot in morning (tmi) and wait til evening to test as don’t want to be sad I’m work. Only 2more sleeps then!


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

welshone - hpt = home pregnancy test.

we're both testing friday then!! 2 more sleeps!! (am scared and excited!) will allow myself to buy a pregnancy test tomorrow!!


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi  I would like to join you girls. Today I will have my second FET. I had my first transfer not so long ago and unfortunately I got BFN. I really hope that my two last blastocysts will survive thawing process. They will transfer only one just like the last time. I decided to take a day off tomorrow so I can have nice long weekend. This time I won't be taking progesterone so that will be interesting 🙂 Last time I had some crazy side effects and one of them was almost two days rage. It was terrible. I've been stalking you girls here for a while so would like to officially congratulate all of the PUPO's and for the ones still waiting for the results I want to wish you a lot of strength 🙂


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Welcome ice and fire, good luck for today. Sending sticky thoughts. Interesting about the rage.. if you see mine and Suzannas posts  

I had a lovely vivid dream last night that we tested positive..3 times and had really strong red lines that appeared straight away. Made me feel super excited. God this is such a head Fck. My husband said i also sat bolt upright in bed but didn’t say anything. Feel exhausted this morning. Argh 1 more sleep. Good job i’m out with some mates tonight to keep me distracted. 

Suzanna safe journey back fri. Wherever you are x


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Welshmen, are you on progesterone? I had many vivid dreams during my last 2ww. I thought it might be the medication plus me head being in overdrive mode 🙂 I don't experience this anymore.


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

I also get the vivid dreams, or I did, all my symptoms seemed to have mostly stopped? (thankfully including the rage welshone!!) not sure if this means anything or not, I know I've not had to take the hormones for this length of time before so it could be that I've settled into them like you do with some other meds?! trying not to read too much into it though!

One more sleep and I'm so nervous! that awesome task of trying to find balance between having a pma and not getting overly excited incase you're heartbroken! stillnot decided on if I want a blood test!?Guess I'll just ring the clinic afterward and see if its possible!

Have a good night tonight welshone!


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

On the subject of pregnancy kit versus blood test, definitely get a blood test, even if you really hate needles!  Your GP won't normally do it, but (s)he might if you're worried, so that will save ££.  I had a call with my GP today, and she offered to do it (see below for why), but I was too scared.

Those who don't know what's happened for me:
This is my 2nd round.  I'm nearly 45 so it might be nearly the end of the road.  Everything is riding on this.
I got a BFN at 12 days post 2DT, which is when they told me to test.
Tested 2 days later.  Faint blue line.
Nurse said 'probably negative, but test after weekend'.
Tested on the Monday.  Slightly less faint blue line, but not really clear.
Nurse said 'have blood test'.  I did.  Strong positive!
However, I still don't believe it, and feel I may have lost it already, so GP has advised another wee-wee test tomorrow.  I'll be 4 weeks pregnant, if I still am.

So if you're not sure, or you're concerned, definitely try and get a blood test, because you never know; it may be good news!


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Mochashosh, I think you're right, I wont believe it either way and blood test will tell me definitively!

I hope your test tomorrow is positive and that things continue that way!!


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Welshone83 - phew thanks that’s a relief that your instruction sheet said it’s ok. That’s made me feel better!

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow and over the weekend. Your wait is almost over - fingers crossed for u all Xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Best of luck, IceandFire x


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. I’ll keep you posted, Yes Ice and fire, on progesterone 3x a day! Yes it could be that!

Have first response at the ready. Will now test I’m the morning. T minus 7hours. Better get some kip x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Good luck ladies with your testing this morning. I have everything crossed for good news! 
x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Good luck ladies hoping for positive news for you all x 

On a separate topic, anyone had quite bad cramping? I’ve been quite uncomfortable the last few days, I’m now 8dp5dt. Is it normal and any tips to help it? X


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Morning ladies. Negative for me I’m afraid. More spotting this morning


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Welshone, I'm so sorry, I know how hard those negatives can be. Take time to wallow and cry and just grieve a little.

OK, So I might have woken up super early this morning and tested and its my first BFP! Its a really really a faint line, but definitely a line!
I'm definitely going to ring the clinic for a blood test though just to calm my nerves.

xxxx


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Welshone do you have OTD today? Did you test it? Suzanna congratulations  it was a long way for you, so many BFN. Enjoy it! I'm guessing you are still in shock


----------



## Franki53 (May 16, 2015)

Great news your ladies are getting BFPs!! 

I caved yesterday too and tested, I’m in the same boat, BFP but very faint, a squinter! I hope this isn’t another CP!   OTD is sunday

Tested again this morning and hoped it would be darker but there’s no change. On a positive note it’s not gone negative ! 


Sorry welshone, that’s ****ty. Big hugs 
Prayers for us all! Sticky sticky dust


----------



## Welshone83 (Jan 8, 2018)

Congrats Suzanna that’s amazing xx

Thanks for your kind words xx


----------



## expatmum2 (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh Welshone, I'm so sorry.

Fingers crossed for Franki and Suzanna!

Take care of yourselves this weekend everyone xxx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Welsh one - I’m so sorry that your result was negative. It’s never easy to see. I’m in the same boat.

Suzanna and Franki - massive congratulations. The successes give me hope for the future. 

X


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks all, I called the clinic about having a blood test and they've asked me to test again tomorrow morning (my OTD) and then call them to go in! I'm slightly peeved at having to wait as I'm vaguely excited and want to know if I can get properly excited,but I do get it!
Lets hope that little line gets stronger and that I get a good beta test with bloods.

hope things still go well for the rest of you waiting! honestly hate this two week period we have to go through!!


----------



## Franki53 (May 16, 2015)

Sucks does it Suzan 

I’ve spent all morning trying to find somewhere to get a blood test done. All promised to get a call back and nothing. My clinic finally called back an hour ago and now have to wait til Monday for BETA 

Did you retest this morning? 

Clinic said not to keep testing, as they can be unreliable, but that’s what they give you to confirm your pregnancy?! Why don’t we have BETAs as standard like the USA? So annoying. The wait is driving me


----------



## Faith83 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello everyone, i’ve been reading threads on this wonderful forum for a few weeks but only just joined. Feeling blue as my 2ww has turned into a 3ww and it’s really hitting home that it is unlikely that this attempt at IVF will be a successful one. I had my OTD on the 21st and it came back +ive but with an HCG of 42. I’ve had light spotting (mostly dark with occasional traces of pink on toilet paper) since the 19th. I’ve taken 2 HPTs since OTD and both negative - including one on OTD. I know there are lots of inspiring stories about things working out even when things look gloomy but I have lost my PMA. I went into this third week really positive, grateful for an initial BMP thinking that I can choose whether to be miserable or hopeful but I just feel the hope slipping. Going back for another blood test on next Wed - the prolonged wait is a killer. Too scared to take any more HPTs too I think. Urgh!! This is SO hard!! Anyhoo, hiya!


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Franki

Where are you based?  If you're in London, Doctors Laboratory offers a walk-in service, with a referral from a doctor.  Your Dr just has to fill in the form (can be done online), which you then take to them, and they do the phelbotomy and testing.

Obviously, you'll have a phlebotomist you don't know, and they can vary, but I've only ever had nice ones.

Very best of luck, and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Welshone I’m gutted for you, hope you get a lot of tlc and plenty of vino. 

Faith it sounds like you’ve been through it, hope you get some answers soon. 

Suzanna/frankie it’s sounding positive 🙏

Hope everyone else is doing well x x


----------



## Franki53 (May 16, 2015)

Hi Faith 

Welcome along! Please don’t wait things off just yet an acquaintance on here had a BETA of 13 on OTD and she went on to have a healthy baby, so stay strong and positive!! 

Thanks mochashosh I’m in reading and just couldn’t bwnbotherwd with the travel to London it’s pretty stressful especially when I’m meant to be at work and works so busy I didn’t have a half day to spend on getting my bloods sorted. I’ve still got an old blood test form for drs laboratory from my last failed cycle so I would have used that, buts it’s also expensive getting the train in peak hours. I’ll maybe need it next week for my second test. I’m booked in at my clinic for Monday, so jay have to sit the weekend out. 

How’s everyone? X

My dr is actually awful. Horrible unhelpful snooty receptionist, said it would take days for a referral! Something is ladies just don’t have 😂😂


----------



## redhead35 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi everyone, I’ve been holding off posting here but have finally bitten the bullet. I’m 6dp5dt after my first IVF cycle (due to ‘unexplained’ infertility). OTD is the 28th. 

Congratulations to those who’ve got their BFP - Suzanna, Franki, Nat nat - and I hope everyone else is doing ok.

Faith83 - as if a 2ww isn’t bad enough, a 3ww must be torturous. Hang in there x

Suzie84, when is your test date? You must’ve had ET a couple of days before me. 

I’ve seen a couple of people mention First Response and other HPTs, but my clinic gave me a couple of tests to use - they look like very cheap/basic NHS-issue, and I’m wondering whether to get myself a FR instead? As probably more sensitive and likely to be more accurate, what does everyone think?


----------



## Franki53 (May 16, 2015)

Hi redhead 

Welcome to this awful waiting room, where we try and keep each other sane!

Interesting what you say about the cheapy tests, I caved in Wednesday morning and used the test they gave me first as that’s the only one I had. They gave me a sample pit which I used and once I saw the positive I raced to boots for a pile of FERs! It was no more visible on that which surprised me! I like the FER ones so always use those anyway. 

Hope your feeling ok and taking it easy


----------



## Faith83 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you Franki and Redhead. Sadly it’s game over for me now as my period has fully come on. Time to grieve then pull my socks up and consider next steps. So much admiration for all of you who have been through so much. Wishing everyone waiting the very best news possible.


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

So sorry faith, it honestly the hardest process in the worlda nd when it doesnt work, its devastating.  

I tested again this morning,and there's still a line,but its still really faint, I was hoping it would be a little darker to show the HCG getting stronger so now I'm starting to panic a little (which is probably completely silly!) at least the clinic will let me go in for a blood test now so I can get some actual numbers to worry about!!


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

So sorry Faith, hope you can take some time for you then decide what your next steps will be. 

Suzanna a line is still a line, hope you get blood test soon. I’m lucky my clinic offers that as standard. 

Welcome Redhead, I’m unexplained too, had a beautiful DD with first IVF and I’m going through my first frozen cycle. Had ET 15th and my OTD was 27th but cos of Work I’ve had to move it to 28th so will be joining you. 

Hope everyone else is okay today x x


----------



## Franki53 (May 16, 2015)

So sorry faith, this is such a tough process for us ladies and utterly devastating! We all want answers for which sometimes there aren’t any and it’s just a case of bad luck.

I’m still in bed not wanting to get up as I’ll need to pee which means I should POAS.  Too scared do to, don’t want that faint line to disappear ☹


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh Frankie it is such an awful process, hope you’ve got on okay this morning x


----------



## Franki53 (May 16, 2015)

The line is darker than yesterday so happy with the progress so far OTD tomorrow so I should see a ‘normal’ BFP hopefully x 
Hows everyone’s weekend ? X


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

That’s fab news congrats. 4 more days till our OTD, think we’re going to hold out but that could easily change 😊


----------



## Faith83 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you all for your kind words. I’m ok, crying on and off and gently wept through a massage at Lush Spa yesterday which was cathartic. I think it was just so lovely to be lying on a table and not be probed, prodded and agonisingly desperate for good news  The therapist was so lovely too and arranged a free gift afterwards for self care. How kind is that?

Onwards ladies and stay strong whatever then next steps on your journeys are x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Faith that sounds like a lovely treat, good tip. Hope you’re doing okay x 

AFM I’ve just taken my dog for a long walk as have not done much other then work (office) or early nights. I came home to some brown discharge and now panicking/googling for anything concrete. I’m 10p5dt. Have any of you experienced this or read about this? I’m in a frozen cycle so taking progynova and cyclogest x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mini update, I was going to wait but just did a HPT, clear blue, and got  a BFP, 1-2 weeks. Will wait till results on Wed before I get my hopes fully up but I’m so pleased 😊


----------



## Katie2015 (Nov 18, 2015)

OMG congrats Suzie84 soooo pleased for you! Would Wednesday be day 12 post transfer? 

Congratulations to all you other mummy's to be with your BFP's enjoy being preggers 😍💗

For those that haven't had positive news I'm so sorry. I've experienced plenty so know exactly how it feels. Have a good bawl and do what I and DH usually do and grab a couple of bottles of wine, some cheese and cured meats and try to switch off for a few moments.... sending big big hugs  

Welcome to the new ladies and hope everyone's doing ok.

AFM... 5dp5dt and doing ok (translate to driving myself innssaanneeee 😳😵) I've had a few twinges "down there" the last couple of days. Had this with my one and only BFP over a year ago but 5dpt and 6dpt slept like a log last time. Feel tired today but not exhausted so different to last time.... eugh - you see - crazzyyyyyy!!! Beta is due Thursday (10dpt) but I live in Surrey and clinic is in Cambridge (75 miles away) with the snow forecast I'm not certain we'll make it up there😖HPT test date would be Saturday 😬😬😬

Xxx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Katie, Wed will actually be day 13 post transfer, I had to shift my blood test from the Tues cos of work. I’m still going to phone my clinic tomorrow as had more discharge and cramping today but hopefully they’ll confirm it’s normal. 75 miles is a crazy journey, will your GP not be able to do the HCG blood test instead? Hope the rest of your journey goes well x x


----------



## Franki53 (May 16, 2015)

Faith  so glad your feeling a bit better and yes onward and upward!! What a lovely gesture the therapist gave you!! It’s the small things in life !! 

Suzette fab news, so glad to hear thi. I tested again today (OTD) and got a clear as day BFP!!  I’ve a BETA tomorrow so not getting excited until after then, I have a long way to go before I start celebrating but glad to see those 2lines !! 

A good weekend 😍


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello All,

I've been a bit quiet over the weekend, sorry, the lines on my pt started getting lighter and this morning, disapeared completely, so I'm assuming I've had a CP.
I'm not due to get the results of my blood tests until much later today (they were taken on Saturday) but I'll phone the clinic this morning to confirm my assumption and find out what my next steps are. 

I've never gotten a bfp before so at least I know I can get pregnant. right now I'm kind of heart broken though.


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

I’m gutted for you Suzanna, it is such an awful process we go through. I hope your clinic are helpful for next steps. Take some time for you, allow yourself some tlc and treats (including wine) and go from there. Sending you a hug x


----------



## redhead35 (Apr 9, 2017)

Congratulations Suzie and Frankie, that’s great news. Fingers crossed that things go smoothly for you both from here.

Suzanna I’m sorry to hear your news, it’s all so unfair isn’t it. Be kind to yourself over the next few days.

As for me, I’m in a pretty bad way today (9dp5dt). I was quite bloated after EC and for a few days after ET, but itwas getting better by the day and had almost completely gone by friday. Then I started feeling uncomfortable and getting bloated again on saturday afternoon. I was in terrible pain in the early hours of this morning and have stayed off work today. I hate letting my colleagues down and having to ask people to cover for me. Spoke to the hospital and they said it could be a good sign and have booked me in to see a doctor tomorrow morning. Apparently they will do a scan and some bloods - so maybe I will find out the result a day early (OTD is wednesday). It’s quite tempting to do a test myself before then but I’m trying to hold off!


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Redhead, it's very likely that it might be it.   One of the main reasons why clinics don't do fresh embryo transfer for women with OHSS is because women with OHSS usually get much worse after implantation. The hormones go crazy and it's dangerous. If you don't have severe OHSS you should be fine. Call me crazy but I think it's a good sign


----------



## Katie2015 (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh Suzanna I'm so sorry to hear that, it's just heartbreaking isn't it. As you say though, at least it's a little step closer to your little miracle. Sending lots of love and hugs   

Suzie83 my gp doesn't do them... 😳 I'd also prefer to do it privately as had one at hospital near me once and it took 48 hours to get the results. Had of course poas by the time they rang with the results so was a bit of a waste of money. Did you speak to your clinic yesterday?

Welcome ice and fire and fx for today x 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼

How's everyone else doing?? 

Xx


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi ladies 

Hope your all well. 

Big congrats to all that got a BFP - hoping everything goes smoothly for you. 

Sorry to all those that got BFN  it’s heartbreaking! 

My OTD is tommorow but I just know my body felt full on AF symptoms and jus couldn’t focus knowing how I feel and that it’s OTD tommorow. 

Then this afternoon I had light bleeding so I took two tests a cheap one and a clear blue one - both Negative : ( 
I feel so sad that it hasn’t worked but I know this journey is not an easy one. 

I will carry on taking crinone gel tonight and test again in the morn and ring hosp. But i know it’s highly unlikely to be a BFP tommorow : ( 

This is so crap!! Eating a large chocolate cake and watching a movie instead of working from home.


----------



## Katie2015 (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh fearless, I’m praying that tomorrow brings you some good news. I know it may feel helpless but there are ladies here and plenty of blogs who’ve had BFN hpt and positive betas. Don’t forget you should also wait an additional 2 days after beta before HPTs are reliable enough to test with. Praying you just had a late implanted  

Enjoy every morsel of the choccie cake and movie.. forget work, it’s only a few hours and you’re more important xx


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Thank you Katie2015 for such kind words Xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Fearless really hoping the symptoms have changed and today brings better news. Also hope the cake was amazing and the movie a distraction! 

Redhead did you hold off the hpt? Hope you get the results today, good they do a scan too! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

AFM my OTD is today too, I moved my HCG test initially but kept as today cos of my cramping and spotting. Really hoping it puts my mind at ease 🙏 x x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Fearless

If you look back, you'll see that my first test was negative, and my second was only faintly positive. But now I have a positive HCG.  Of course I'm absolutely not complacent, and I know I have a hugely long way to go, and I'm terrified, but what I'm saying is, please don't give up after the first test, because it's not always definitive.


----------



## Katie2015 (Nov 18, 2015)

Suzie keep us all posted won’t you xx


----------



## redhead35 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi everyone, how are you all today?

Fearless - I’m really sorry to hear about your BFNs. But as others have said, it is possible get false negatives until OTD. Did you test again today?

Franki - has it started to sink in yet? Did you get the results of your Beta?

So it turns out IceAndFire was right, I have been diagnosed with mild OHSS (if this is mild I dread to think what severe would be like!) and it was a good sign because I got a BFP on a hpt this afternoon! I had a blood test at the hosp but the result won’t come back until tomorrow, which is also OTD so I’ll test again in the morning to be sure. I can’t believe we’ve been lucky enough to get a BFP on our first go, but we’re trying not to get too excited yet. 

Suzie and other BFP’ers, I may see you over on the early pregnancy thread xx


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Excellent news redhead   

If you want to go through OHSS more easily then drinking a lot, check your weight so you will know if you are gathering liquid in your abdomen, don't eat gassy food. You can also position yourself in bed so your back is a little bit higher than the bottom of your body. It's good to keep the liquid in the lower part. Good luck


----------



## redhead35 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks IceandFire, have you experienced OHSS yourself? I’m trying to drink lots of water but it’s hard because it makes me feel more full and bloated. I’m propping myself up in bed as I’ve found that if I lie flat it becomes really painful quite quickly.

I had a call from the hospital just after I posted earlier, my bloods came back and confirmed the BFP. They now want me back in 48 hours, not quite sure why or if there is anything to worry about.

When is your OTD?


----------



## pink_panther (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi redhead just wanted to say I had mild ohss when I got pregnant with my DD, I feel your pain!

I drank lots including coconut water and milk, can’t rememver why right now. All I can say is it does get better, it does take time but gets better and worth it for the bfp ☺


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh wow congrats Redhead hope you feel better soon so you can fully enjoy. 

My HCG confirmed our BFP today, so pleased 😊

Hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Redhead I had severe OHSS and that was the reason why they cancelled my fresh transfer. If I would get pregnant that time I would most likely end up in hospital. They would have to drain the fluid from the abdomen. That is why it's important to check your weight. It's ok to have some liquid there but not too much. 

Coconut water is good because it has electrolytes but normal water it's also ok. It's important to drink a lot. They might do ultrasound to check the size of your ovaries and if you have any liquid in the abdomen or maybe because of something else you just never know  

My OTD is on Monday


----------



## Fearless (Dec 29, 2017)

Suzie84 - congratulations you must be so happy!!! Really pleased for you. 

Mochashos - thank you for the encouragement and kind words.

Redhead35 - congratulations to you and all others that got the BFP!!! Xx

AFM - not good news - AF got heavier yesterday and it was a BFN today too. I rang the clinic and it will be a follow up appt and then a frozen cycle next for me. Luckily I am entitled to 3 fresh cycles and 3 frozen via NHS in total so there’s more chances.

Going away at the end of this week so a holiday is much needed. Best wishes to u all and thanks for the support x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

I hope the weekend away will be a good distraction and it sounds like you’ve still a number of opportunities with the NHS. Allow yourself some you time before you try again x x


----------



## Franki53 (May 16, 2015)

Just catching up on this thread or trying to as I get ready for work. It moves so fast! 😂 

Suzan I’m so sorry to ready your post, I’ve been there so know how heatbreaking it is seeing those lines disappear as quick as they appear. 


Red- had my first beta back yesterday 178. A good start but second draw this morning so quite anxious about it. It’s not sunk in yet  it will be a while until I let it. Been here too many times! 💔


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Fearless, so sorry to read your news, but pleased that you've got so many options on the NHS - that's great. 

It's still complicated my end; back for 2nd HCG test today, so the terrors start again.  I just don't know how to cope if it all goes tits up.

Hope everyone is staying safe in the snow. 

xxx


----------



## redhead35 (Apr 9, 2017)

I totally empathise Mochashosh. When will you get the result of today’s HCG? 

It’s only 24 hours since my first ever BFP but in that time so much has gone through my head about what may or may not go wrong. From best case scenario to worst case scenario and everything inbetween. I wish I had a crystal ball so I could know what’s going to happen and prepare myself.

Fingers crossed for you, I won’t say try not to worry because I know it’s impossible xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed for a better result, let us know how you get on! 

Redhead, I don’t know when the worry will stop but hopefully we can a start to relax and enjoy pregnancy soon, hopefully after the 12weeks for me as on the ivf drugs until then with it bring a frozen cycle 😊 x


----------

